# Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche



## gdno (10. September 2005)

hallo thomas 

hab mir da heute was nettes viergängiges für veggies einfallen lassen was hälste davon?:
1: champignon-oliven-spießchen auf glasnudelnest in soja-sirup

2: klare steinpilzessenz mit roten linsen

3: variationen von gefülltem gemüse

4: flambierte mangospalten und lychees in rotem balsamico


bin mal auf kommentare gespannt
 und würde mich auch über vorschläge ohne fisch und meeresfrüchte freuen





gruß euern gdno


----------



## dorschhai (10. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

Das klingt verdammt lecker! Obwohl ich eher auf Fleisch / Fisch stehe, würde es aber gerne mal probieren!


----------



## gdno (10. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

wie gesacht war für veggies konzipiert hatten heut vier gäste da die unser viergang überraschungs menü wollten und frachten halt ob wir das auch vegetearisch halten könnten und das ist bei rausgekommen.ansonsten bin ich auch zimmich carnivor(fleischfressermäßig)eingestellt. ne rezeptur und arbeitsanweisung schreibe ich demnächst mal dazu.


----------



## Zanderkisser (10. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt verdammt lecker! Obwohl ich eher auf Fleisch / Fisch stehe, würde es aber gerne mal probieren!


 
Dorschhai,da muß ich Dir recht geben....#6 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## gdno (10. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

achso thomas der spruch meiner signatur stammt übrigens von voltaire


----------



## Flussbarschfan (10. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

das hört sich echt lecker an, auch wenn ich sonst kein Fan von "Veggikost" bin #6 

bin da auch eher tierfixiert |supergri 

|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
hab mir neulich beim Karpfen-Zubereiten n paar Gedanken gemacht und dann experimentiert...
aus Karpfenbauchlappen ca 8 cm breite Streifen schneiden, pfeffern, salzen, mit Limettensaft beträufeln, einen kleinen Rosmarinzweig drauflegen und dann zusammenrollen.
in viel Olivenöl und n paar Spritzern Limettensaft nich zu klein geschnittene Zwiebeln andünsten, dann die Karpfenröllchen dazu...
dann hab ich noch nen Löffel Kapern, ne Handvoll entkernter schwarzer Oliven und 2 Tomaten in Stückchen (das weiche samt Kernen hab ich vorher entfernt und dann die Tomaten gestückelt, ein bishcne Peperoni-Olivenöl, Salz und Pfeffer drüber gegeben und n paar Minuten stehen lassen) dazu gepackt, noch zwei Rosmarinzweige dazu, und alles noch ein bischen ziehen lassen...
hat echt super geschmeckt, dazu hab ich Nudeln gemacht... lecker:m


----------



## junior (10. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

Hört sich super an ! Bestimmt ist auch ein Gang auskoppelbar und in ein Fleisch/ Fisch Menu einbaubar.. Oder als Beilage- 


			
				gdno schrieb:
			
		

> 3: variationen von gefülltem gemüse


 kannst Du da mal genaueres dazu sachreiben..... Danke !


----------



## gdno (11. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

also wir ham daverschiedene gemüse genommen(paprika,zucchini,gurke,champignons,kohlrabi)und ausgehöhlt und entsprechend in form gebracht,also als körbchen geschnitzt oder die paprika einfach nur halbiert.
dan in einer pfanne in butter brunoise(kleine würfel)der verwendeten gemüse +steinpilze+pfifferlinge+chalotten angeschwitzt und frisch gekochten buttereis dazu.das ganze in die gemüse-körbchen und dann ca.10min düsten danach mit frischem parmesan bestreuen und unter nem grill oder so überbacken.

wir haben dazu noch ne kräuteressenz gekocht und diese mit etwas butter aufmontiert(gebunden) das ganze auf rechteckigen milchglastellern angerichtet und mit etwas fritiertem kerbel garniert


die reisfüllung lässt sich natürlich durch fischragout oder ähnliches ersetzen man könnte auch einfach stückchen fisch untermengen.


klingt gut flussbarschfan weiter so,ich mag karpfen allerdings lieber gebacken oder sauer eingelegt(mit altem balsamico)


----------



## gdno (11. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

was ich vielleicht noch sagen sollte ist ,das ich das würzen mit absicht nicht erwähne,da da jeder seinen eigenen geschmack haben sollte.ich persönlich verwende hauptsächlich jodsalz oder pfannensiedesalz und frisch gestossenen(im mörser)schwarzen und grünen pfeffer.desweiteren dürfen safran,curry(scharf und süß),paprika(edelsüß),MUSKAT,zucker,cumin,kümmel,anis,loorbeer,piment,wacholder,senfsaat und senf selber,nelken,chili,zimt,sojasoße sowie diverse kräuter und knoblauch in keiner guten (fisch-)küche fehlen(ich hab garantiert noch welche vergessen aber ihr werdet mich da sicher ergänzen)

ebenfalls wären da noch diverse essige,öle und alkoholika zu nennen die ich jetzt aber nicht auch noch alle aufzählen möchte.

alle gewürze die man im ganzen bekommen kann (muskat,pfeffer ,zimt,usw.)sollte man immer erst bei gebrauch zerkleinern da sie im gemahlenen zustand auch bei noch so guter verpackung viel aroma verlieren,gemahlener pfeffer zb. schmeckt irnxwann nur noch scharf aber nicht mehr so herrlich nach pfeffer.

auch gibt es zweierlei art zu würzen:
1.geschmacksgebend
2.geschmacksbetonend

bei der ersten varinte nimmt man intensive gewürze die dem gericht ihren eigengeschmack aufdrücken(oft bei der indo-asiatischen küche der fall)
bei der zweiten verwendet man gewürze so das diese den eigengeschmack der zutaten heben oder verstärken,hier sind besonders salz,zucker,säuren und fette zu nennen.ich persönlich mache die art zu würzen immer von dem jeweiligen gericht und der qualität der rohstoffe abhängig.

das wichtigste beim würzen überhaupt ist,das es einem schmeckt und darum sollte jeder die gewürze in den mengen und in der art verwenden  wie er oder sie es gerne mag BASTA.
und das ist der grund warum ich in meinen hier angegebenen rezepten und menüs nie daswürzen erwäne,es sei denn es ist ausschlaggebend für die art der speise.


gruß und guten appetit euern gdno


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

So, nu habe ich auch ein bisschen Zeit und werde mich, da auch angesprochen, natürlich gene und mit Lust gleich hier reinstürzen))

Menüfolge:
1: champignon-oliven-spießchen auf glasnudelnest in soja-sirup

2: klare steinpilzessenz mit roten linsen

3: variationen von gefülltem gemüse

4: flambierte mangospalten und lychees in rotem balsamico

1. Anmerkung: 
Wir haben zweimal nacheinander Pilze, sollte in einem Menü eigentlich nicht unbedingt vorkommen, dass man 2 mal die Produkte der gleichen Gruppe verwendet. Zudem wäre es da rein von der Saison her sicherlich besser gewesen mit Sommergemüsen wie Zucchini, Auberginen, Tomasten oder Paprika zu arbeiten.

2. Anmerkung:
Champignons mit einem nicht sehr prägnanten Eigengeschmack mit recht intensiven Oliven zu kombinieren, dazu dann noch Sojasirup, da dürfte wahrscheinlich vom Champignon recht wenig geschmacklich "übrig bleiben". 

3. Anmerkung:
Ich bin kein Freund "klarer Essenzen von irgendwas". In meinen Augen ist es da zwar nicht so fein und kreativ, wenn man einfach eine pürierte Supppe, evtl. auch mit Sahne (je nach Meüfolge) serviert, aber auf jeden Fall zum einen weniger arbeitsaufwändig, zum anderen durch das pürieren ernährungsmäßig sinnvoller (mehr Inhaltstoffe in der Suppe) und auch geschmacksintensiver.

4.Anmerkung:
Ich bin auch kein Freund von "Variationen von irgendwas", da ich zugegeben nicht nur gerne gut esse, sondern auch gerne viel. Und bevor ich dann einen Teller mit verschiedensten "Häppchen" vor mir habe, die man mit einem Kau weg hat, möchte ich persönlich lieber einen Teller voll mit einem schönen Produkt/Gericht, bei dem dann der Geschmack auch Zeit hat nachzuwirken und nicht beim Essen des näxten Happens schon wieder "Geschichte" ist.

5. Anmerkung:
Momentan gehts los mit den besten frischen deutschen Obstsorten, von den mittleren Zwetschgen über die frühen Äpfel und Birnen, da gibt es unheimlich viele gute alte und geschmackvolle Sorten, ich perönlich tue mir da immer schwer mit Mango, Litschi und Konsorten aus Übersee.

6. Anmerkung:
Vom flambieren halte ich rein überhaupt gar nix. Den schönen Alkohol abfackeln!! Bringt auch nix. Alkohol ist wie Fett Geschmacksträger, nur wesentlich empfindlicher.
Statt zu flambieren ist es da wesentlich sparsamer (jajaja, bin Schwabe!) und auch geschmacklich besser, wenn man ein Gericht mit Alkohol "parfümiert", will heissen: Man füllt die Spirituose oder den Wein in ein Parfümflakon und "nebelt" kurz vor dem Servieren das Gericht damit ein. Damit ist gewährleistet, dass der Alkohol nicht wie beim Flambieren als Geschmacksträger verloren geht und man dadurch einen intensiveren Geschmack erhält bei wesentlich weniger Alkoholverbrauch.

7. Anmerkung:
Es ist immer ein Unterschied ob man in einem Restaurant kocht oder privat, und wenn im Restaurant, welche Klientel man bekochen darf. Wenn man die selbsternannten Gourmets, die alle Feinschmeckerzeitungen gelesen, aber noch nie eine gartenreife Tomate gekostet haben als Kundschaft hat, muss man fürs wirtschaftliche Überleben auch viel mit "Effekten" wie z. B. Flambieren, Vaiationen von, Schäumchen hier, Essenzchen da arbeiten, da diese Leute oft "versaut sind für eine schlichte pürierte Suppe, weils halt nicht so viel hermacht und man damit nicht so beim Nachbarn und/oder Kollegen auf der Arbeit oder im Golfklub angeben kann.

Zu dieser Art des "Kochens" gehören dann auch phantasievoll dekorierte Teller mit allem möglichen Schnickschnack, um dem verwöhnten Gast auch optisch immer wieder was Neues bieten zu können.

Was viele dabei vergessen:
Essen sollte zum richtigen Zeiotpunkt heiß auf den Teller kommen und sofort serviert werden. Jede "Garniturspielerei" kostet Zeit, in der das Gericht entweder beim dekorieren abkühlt oder unter einen Wärmebrücke den optimalen Garzeitpunkt immer weiter verläßt.

Ihr merkt schon, ich habe beim Kochen meine ganz eigene Meinung und Richtung, die ich auch versuche in meinen Kursen und Vorführungen den Leute nnahe zu bringen.

1.: 
Kochen ist keine Kunst, sondern ein Handwerk!
2.: 
Die größte "Kunst" beim Kochen ist es vernünftige Produkte zu finden und zu kaufen
3.: 
Kochen braucht als wichtigste Zutat Zeit! 
Zeit und auch Liebe zum (regionalen, frischen) Produkt (mit kurzen Wegen von der Produktion auf den Teller) bringt allemal mehr als die exotischsten Zutaten, Gewürze oder Zubereitungsmethoden!
4.: 
Kocht möglichst einfach, bringt nicht zu viele verschiedene Geschmacksträger in einem Gericht unter.
5.:
Kocht gemeinsam mit Freunden, Verwandten und Bekannten, (gut) Kochen und Essen ist nicht nur Nahrungsaufnahme sondern auch eine "soziale Veranstaltung".
6: 
Fangt nicht mit dem (guten und vernünftigen) Kochen an, wenn Ihr nicht bereit seid, dafür Geld auszugeben. Denn man kommt nicht nur beim Essen auf den Geschmack, sondern vor allem auch beim Trinken. Und je mehr man gerade z. B. beim Wein oder guten Spirituosen "experimentiert", desto schneller schmeckt einem der bisher getrunkene preiswerte Wein nicht und man ist immer auf der Suche nach der noch besseren Qualtität.

So, das wars mal fürs erste, werde mich aber in diesem interessanten Thread sicher immer wieder aufhalten)


----------



## arno (11. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

Moin!
Da gebe ich den Thomas in allem Recht!
Zuviel ist eben auch nicht gut!
Wenn ihr denn mal eine echte Delikatesse essen wollt:
Wie währe es denn mal mit einer Saisonalen Gemüsesuppe?
Kann man mit oder ohne Fleisch zubereiten!
Sowas ist mir auch allemale lieber als iregnd so ein aufwendiges alles gleich schmeckendes 5 Gänge Menü!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*



> Moin!
> Da gebe ich den Thomas in allem Recht!


Finde ich nett, ABER:
Immer dran denken, gerade beim Kochen/Essen ist alles Geschmackssache (und deswegen so schön filosofisch zu diskutieren))


----------



## gdno (11. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

hallo thomas 

wo du recht hast hast du recht obwohl ich da einige faktoren zu bedenkn geben möchte
1.ich koche in einem kleinen gutbürgerlichen restaurant
2.ich konnte nur verwenden was ich hatte
3.die gäste waren nicht angemeldet und deshalb musste das ganze spontan erdacht werden
4.welcher gast bringt denn noch zeit zum essen mit?vielleicht einer von tausend?
5.das menü kostet bei uns 25eus pro person

ich denke mal wenn man diese punkte bedenkt war das gar nich ma so schlecht.

achso die variationen habe ich so gestaltet das man von allem so 3-4 bissen hatte und nicht nur einen haps


gruß euern gdno


----------



## gdno (11. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

@arno
wenn die gäste nunmal 4 oder fünf gänge wollen sollen die das auch haben


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

Ich habe nie behauptet das wäre schlecht!!!

Sondern nur aus meinen persönlichen Neigungen keinen Hehl gemacht )

Ich weiss schon ,warum ich nicht mehr in der Gastronomie tätig bin, sondern nur noch Kochkurse und Vorführungen mache:
Da kann ich genau das vermitteln und zeigen was mir beim Kochen wichtig ist und muss nicht Gäste mit einem Programm zufriedenstellen dass zum einen die wirtschaftlichen Bedingung nzum Betrieb eines Restaurant/Hotels erfüllen muss und zum anderen auch nicht Rücksicht nehmen auf die vielen selbsternannten Gourmets.  

Damit werte ich weder Deine Art zu kochen noch Deine Tätigkeit (oder die von sonst jemand) ab.

Nicht umsonst habe ich schon in der Einleitung geschrieben dass das mit Sicherheit auch ne filosofische Diskussion geben wird )

Also immer ran))


----------



## arno (11. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*



			
				gdno schrieb:
			
		

> @arno
> wenn die gäste nunmal 4 oder fünf gänge wollen sollen die das auch haben


Ich meinte das eher Algemein als auf Restaurants bezogen!


----------



## Patty (11. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

Das ist doch mal eine interessante Diskusion. 
Ich finde es klasse und äußerst schwer Gastronomie und das Kochen selber zu analysieren. 
Ich gebe Thomas in fast allen Punkten recht. Die Grundlage der Kocherei ist das Handwerk und genau dort sehe ich das Problem! Die Generation der heute unter 25 jährigen Jungköchen und Gesellen beherrscht das klassische Kochhandwerk nur noch zu einem ganz geringen Teil. Viele Dinge, die wir mit viel Schweiß und extremem Zeitaufwand gelernt habe sind dem Kosten- und Zeitdruck zum Opfer gefallen. 

Bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein ist vor knapp 5 Jahren die Prüfungsverordnung geändert worden. Aufhänger für diese Veränderung war, dass sie moderner und von der Struktur einfacher und durchschaubarer werden sollte. Bei genauer Betrachtung ging es aber um ganz andere Dinge. Das ganze war ein politischer Schachzug um auf dem Ausbildungsplatzmarkt gut dazustehen. 
Auzubis die durch ihre Prüfung fallen, blokieren für mindestens ein halbes Jahr einen Ausbildungsplatz und das durfte nicht mehr sein. Für das Handwerk eine Katastrophe! Wir steuern da für meinen Geschmack in einen Teufelskreis sondergleichen. Als nächstes wird dann die Verordnung für Küchenmeister geändert, so das dort auch praktisch jeder bestehen kann. Ich behaupte einfach mal, das im Jahr 2010, 80% der Küchenchefs/ Küchenmeistern nicht mehr in der Lage sind einen jungen Menschen qualifiziert auszubilden. 

Genau in diese Lücke schlägt seit einigen Jahren die Industrie, wobei wir wieder beim eigentlichen Thema wären. Keiner kann mir erzählen, dass es vor 10 Jahren in einem gutbürgerlichen Restaurant ein Steinpilzessenz gab. Nur dank Firmen wie der Block Menü (passt gerade als Beispiel, da ich weiß das sie eine sehr gute Steinpilzessenz herstellen) ist es leichter einen Essenz auf seine Karte zu Schreiben, als eine Hühnerbrühe zu kochen. 

Ich möchte hier nicht als Besserwisser und Dummschwätzer dastehen, sondern auch hier meine Meinung und meine Gedanken vertreten. Ich bin Koch und Küchenmeister mit Leib und Seele. Ich bin jeden Tag diesem Kosten-, Zeit-, Leistungs- und Erfolgsdruck ausgesetzt. Ich bin Verantwortlich für ein Restaurant mit 60 a la carte Plätzen und einem Bankettbereich für max 400 Personen (Auslastung über 70%) und trotz alle dem haben meine Leute und ich Zeit zum kochen und vor allem Spass daran! 
Ich verwende sehr viel meiner Freizeit um meinen eigenen Auzubis und auch denen meiner Kollegen in kleinen Seminaren das beizubringen, was im täglichen Geschäft nicht mehr möglich ist. Ich bin Mitglied in den Prüfungsausschüssen der IHK Lübeck und Hamburg. In Lübeck gehöre ich zusätzlich noch dem Aufgabenerstellungsausschuss sowie seid zwei Monaten dem Prüfungsausschuss für Küchenmeister an. Mir ist einfach an dem Erhalt unseres Berufes gelegen. 

Den ich bin stolz darauf Koch zu sein und das seid mitlerweile 21 Jahren!

Patty


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

Ich muss Patty da in vielen Punkten recht geben!!
Vergessen sollte man bei der Ausbildungssituation aber eines auch nicht:
Früher lernmte man Koch wenn die Eltern aus der Gastronomie kamen, wenn man selber einen Bezug zur Gastronomie hatte oder einen so schlechten Schulabschluss, dass man sonst nix werden konnte.

Gemeinsam war allen drei genannten Gruppen, dass sie sich (wenn auch aus unterschiedlichen Gründen) in der Ausbildung und für den Beruf engagierten.
Die einen weil sie die Grundlagen brauchten um den elterlichen Betrieb zu übernehmen, die anderen aus Interesse und Engagement, die dritten weil sie so eine Chance im Berufsleben bekamen, die sie mit einer nicht so tollen Schulnote sonst birgends bekommen hätten.

Seit es die vielen Kochsendungen gibt, ist der "Handwerker" Koch zum "Künstler und Show(wo)man" verkommen, viele Jugendliche fangen eine solche Ausbildung heute an mit dem Ziel im Hinterkopf auch mal ins Fernsehen zu kommen.

Und so jemand ist dann natürlich enttäuscht und schwer zu motivieren wenn er erst mal lernen soll richtig Salat zu putzen, eine normale Fleischbrühe oder ein profanes Gulasch zu kochen anstatt gleich Souffles, Navarins, Mousses oder Essenzen zubereiten bzw. kreeiren zu dürfen.

Dazu kommt dann auch, dass die Industrie immer mehr auch oft nicht schlechte Convinience - Produkte liefert, die es einem gastronomischen Betrieb erlauben, eine interessante Karte auch ohne oder mit wenig Fachpersonal zu kochen.

Und in einer schnelllebigen Zeit soll ja auch alles schnell auf den Tisch, wird also zwangsweise auch immer mehr vorgearbeitet und immer weniger a la minute zubereitet.

Dazu kommen dann immer mehr Vorschriften aus dem Hygienebereich, Arbeitssicherheit, Statistik etc., so dass ein Küchenmeister heute leider mehr mit Verwaltung als der mit der Führung der Küche(nmannschaft) zu tun hat.

Das handwerkliche Kochen, auch ich hatte das Glück das noch lernen zu dürfen, tritt immer mehr in den Hintergrund hinter betriebswirtschaftlichen Belangen, hinter immer mehr Auflagen und auch hinter der Sucht nach "Kreativität" sowohl der angehenden "Starköche" wie auch eines durch Kochzeitschriften und Fernsehsendungen "verbildeten Gourmetpublikums" das nach immer mehr Neuem schreit.

Ich kann natürlich aus einem frischen Fisch ein hervorragendes wirkliches handwerklich einwandfreies und auch kreatives Gourmetmahl machen.

Stellt Euch aber mal selber die Frage ob das besser schmecken kann, als ein frisch gefangener Dorsch oder Plattfisch, den man nach einer kalten Brandungsangelnacht am Strand räuchert oder grillt - mit nix weiter als ein bisschen Salz und ein Brot dazu.

Denn gut und vernünftig zu kochen ist nur der eine Teil, den können Köche heute auch noch lernen und umsetzen.

Seinen Geschmack zu trainieren, das wirkliche "geniessen" zu lernen, das muss aber der Gast mitbringen oder bereit sein es zu lernen.

Ansonsten wird die "Kunst" des handwerklichen Kochens gegenüber den ganzen Modeerscheinungen keine Chance haben langfristig zu überleben.

Apropos Handwerk, ein Schnitzel zu machen ist ja (angeblich?) so einfach.

Wie macht man denn ein gutes Schnitzel (dabei ist es egal ob Schwein oder Kalb) wirklich richtig??


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

PS:
Freue mich, dass sich die Kollegen hier auch einschalten in die Diskussion)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2005)

*AW: diskussionsrunde für thomas und mich(und für alle die was zu sagen haben)*

Nochn PS (is mir gerade noch eingefallen):
Ist auch ein bisschen wie beim Angeln mit dem Kochen.
Ich musste (bzw. durfte) das Angeln noch lernen indem ich Rotaugen, Lauben und Brassen als Köfis fangen durfte, später kam die Grundrute dazu auf Döbel, Barben und auch mal nen Aal, irgendwann wurde mir dann auch mal zugetraut auf Karpfen zu angeln, und am Schluss dann (damals noch) mit Köfi auf Hecht.

Viele Jungangler heute kommen schon mit dem gesamten Carptackle inkl. zentnerweise Boilies oder der vollen "profimässigen" Gummiausrüstung für Zander ans Wasser bevor sie überhaupt mal ein Rotauge gefangen haben.

Hier (beim Angeln) wie da (beim Kochen) kann in meinen Augen ein fundierte "Handwerksausbildung" mit Sicherheit eher nützen als Schaden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@ gdno:
Hab das Thema mal umbenannt, hoffe Du bist einverstanden.


----------



## Patty (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Nur um da mal etwas klar zu stellen, ich bin den Convinience gegenüber sehr offen eingestellt und verarbeite sie auch Teilweise in meiner Küche. Zwar keine Fertigprodukte von Knorr, Eto oder sonstigen "Pulverherstellern", sondern Produkte die von Köchen und Konditoren hergestellt werden. Jedes Produkt, welches ich zukaufe wird in unserer Küche so verändert, das es am Ende nicht mehr mit dem Basisprodukt vergleichbar ist. Um so eine Veränderung herbeiführen zu können, muß man wissen wie so ein Produkt in der klassischen Küche hergestellt wird und da schließt sich der Kreis dann wieder. Durch den Einsatz solcher Highend-Produkte habe ich es in meinem Betrieb geschafft die tägliche Arbeitszeit aller Mitarbeiter auf die eines ganz normalen Arbeitnehmers zu senken. Die darüberhinaus gewonnene Zeit nutzen wir um mit unseren Azubis das zu kochen, was wir sonst zukaufen (in kleinen Mengen). Ich bin mit der Lösung äußerst zufrieden! Darüberhinaus kann ich das Gefühl haben, meinen Azubis ein Stück mehr Rüstzeug mit auf den Weg zu geben als eben "nur" das Kochen. 

Patty


----------



## Flussbarschfan (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit es die vielen Kochsendungen gibt, ist der "Handwerker" Koch zum "Künstler und Show(wo)man" verkommen, viele Jugendliche fangen eine solche Ausbildung heute an mit dem Ziel im Hinterkopf auch mal ins Fernsehen zu kommen.


 
gehör hier zwar eindeutig zur Fraktion "Hobbyköche", wobei ich mir durchaus gerne diverse Kochshows anschau und mir auch die eine oder andre Inspiration dort hole... aber es stimmt schon wirklich, dass es immer ausgefallener wird... darum war ich kürzlich so begeistert, als in Jamie Olivers Kochshow kürzlich einfach ein Grillfest zu seinem Geburtstag aufgezeichnet wurde und der ganz normale Steckerlfische und eine einfache aber geniale Heilbuttzubereitung (den ganzen Fisch samt n paar Kräutern in Alufolie und dann ganz in die Kohle gepackt hat... genial einfach, einfach genial...

Es lebe der fortschrittliche kulinarische Rückschritt!:m :m :m 

das krasse Gegenteil war dann allerdings die Sendung über eins seiner Projekte: er wil auf alle Fälle ien Restaurant eröffnen, in dem er Jugendliche, die bsiher arbeitslos sind, die chance gibt eine Ausbildung zum Koch zu machen....
das Casting hat mich richtig fertig gemacht, was da für Gestalten ankamen, die keine Ahnung von Essen im sinne von Geschmack, Würze.. einfach Essen hatten... und der arem Jamie Oliver war ganz verzweifelt am Schluss, dass die alle so unmotiviert dahin gekommen sind... die waren glaub ich auch so von der Kategorie, dass sie sich gleich eine TV-Karriere erhofft haben, und dann im Kochcollege kam die große ernüchterung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@ patty:
Ich verteufele ja gerade in der heutigen Zeit nicht gute Convinience - Produkte, weil sie oft die einzige Möglichkeit darstellen, ein vernünfiges (Arbeits)Zeitmanagement hinzukriegen.

Aber leider gehen viele unserer Kollegen damit nicht so verantwortungsvoll wie von Dir beschrieben um, was dann leicht zu einem Einheitsgeschmack führen kann.



> die waren glaub ich auch so von der Kategorie, dass sie sich gleich eine TV-Karriere erhofft haben, und dann im Kochcollege kam die große ernüchterung...


So hab ich ds auch gesehen ))


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

PS:
Wer weiss denn nun wie man richtig ein Schnitzel macht???


----------



## Hummer (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Ich! :q

Salzen pfeffern und OHNE Druck einfach kurz in Mehl wenden und das 
überschüssige Mehl abklopfen, dann durch verrührtes Ei ziehen und OHNE Druck 
in in frisch geriebenem, maximal 1 Tag altem Weißbrot/Brötchen OHNE Rinde 
wenden, dabei dann aber die Brösel nicht andrücken!!
Dann in mittelheissem Fett ausbacken und das nach dem Garen das Schnitzel 
kurz mit einem Küchentuch OHNE Druck entfetten.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Sauhund)
Und dann auch noch nur rauskopiert!


----------



## Nauke (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> Wer weiss denn nun wie man richtig ein Schnitzel macht???



Weiss jemand wo es noch richtiges Schnitzelfleisch gibt. #q


----------



## Hummer (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Hehe! :m

Ich hatte gerade per pm bei Thomas nachgefragt, wie das perfekte Schnitzel gemacht wird! :q


----------



## Hummer (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



> Weiss jemand wo es noch richtiges Schnitzelfleisch gibt?



In Berlin zb bei Staroske in der Potsdamer Straße.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Jepp, ich )
Ein Kumpel von mir hat Schweine auf ner Weide rumrennen, die sind eher wild als halbwild - deswegen gibts auch keine Blutwurst (leider).
Weil da is nix mit einfanggen oder so, di werden erschossen.

Gibt aber natürlich allerbestes Fleisch.

Solche "Mäster" oder welche die ähnlich vernünftig die Tiere aufziehen kann man oft finden.

Wer das nicht kann/willl, dem sei ein Metzger/Fleischer anempfohlen, der Schwäbisch - Hällisches  Schwein verkauft. 

Ist eine Rückzüchtung einer alten Rasse die auch nach relativ strengen Bestimmungen aufgezogen werden müssen und die dem Supermarktfleisch um Klassen überlegen sind in punkto Geschmack.


----------



## Nauke (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, ich )
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat Schweine auf ner Weide rumrennen, die sind eher wild als halbwild - deswegen gibts auch keine Blutwurst (leider).
> Weil da is nix mit einfanggen oder so, di werden erschossen.
> 
> ...




Mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Jo, ne )
Ist aber ja auch irgendwie der Zweck von dem Thread - neben den filosofischen Betrachtungen rund ums Kochen.


----------



## arno (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Thomas, gibts da irgendwo eine Liste mit Bauern, Metzger wo man solches Schweinefleisch in Deutschland kaufen kann?
Würde ich doch auch gern essen wollen!


----------



## arno (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Apropos Fleisch:
Letztens habe ich ein tolles Angebot bekommen!
Einen Rehbock für 70 Euro!
Ausgenommen und zerlegt!
Leider habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit so viel Fleisch unter zu kriegen, aber wenn sich einer hier aus meiner NÄHE MELDET UND ICH NOCHMALS SO EIN Angebot bekomme, kann ich dem ja Bescheid geben und dann machen wir eventuell halbe halbe oder auch viertel viertel!


----------



## Nauke (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> Wer weiss denn nun wie man richtig ein Schnitzel macht???



Wie mans richtig oder fachgerecht macht, keine Ahnung.

Aber lecker Schnitzelfleisch, aus der Kugel mit Fettrand haue ich mit der
faust erstmal ein bissel breit.  

Dann einfach nur mit Pfeffer und Salz würzen. Die Schnitzel in geschlagenen
und auch etwas mit Pfeffer und Salz gewürztem Eigelb baden und mit einer
Mischung aus ein drittel Mehl und zwei Drittel Semmelmehl panieren.

Wers mag gibt einen Schuß Zitronensaft beim Eigelb dazu.

Die Panierten Schnitzel rein in heißes fett, am besten Magarine und zwar 
"Sonja".

Erste Seite anbraten und gleich wenden und dann mit vollem Power so kurz
wie möglich beide Seiten goldgelb, bischen brauner schadet auch nichts, braten.

So schmecken mir die Klodeckel am besten :m


----------



## Nauke (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Fleisch:
> Letztens habe ich ein tolles Angebot bekommen!
> Einen Rehbock für 70 Euro!
> Ausgenommen und zerlegt!
> Leider habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit so viel Fleisch unter zu kriegen, aber wenn sich einer hier aus meiner NÄHE MELDET UND ICH NOCHMALS SO EIN Angebot bekomme, kann ich dem ja Bescheid geben und dann machen wir eventuell halbe halbe oder auch viertel viertel!



Beim Rehbock wäre ich vorsichtig, könnte ne ziemlich strenge Angelegenheit
werden.


----------



## arno (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Rehbock wäre ich vorsichtig, könnte ne ziemlich strenge Angelegenheit
> werden.



Ja klar, ist ja auch kein Schweinefleisch sondern Wild!
Das war aber kein alter Bock, der war 1 Jährig!


----------



## Nauke (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar, ist ja auch kein Schweinefleisch sondern Wild!
> Das war aber kein alter Bock, der war 1 Jährig!



War doch nur gut gemeint


----------



## Pickerfan (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Rehbock wäre ich vorsichtig, könnte ne ziemlich strenge Angelegenheit
> werden.


Hab mir mal sagen lassen das Buttermilch da hilft. Keine Ahnung ob es wahr ist aber auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert


----------



## Nauke (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Pickerfan schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir mal sagen lassen das Buttermilch da hilft. Keine Ahnung ob es wahr ist aber auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert



So ist es. 

Kannste aber bei jungen Tieren drauf verzichten.


----------



## petipet (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Lieber Thomas,

die meißten von uns Boardies essen gerne Wurst und Fleisch. Sicher würde die Welt besser sein, wenn wir Vegetarier sein würden. Aber, soweit sind wir noch nicht. (Leider)
Mir schmeckt eine Schweinzkopfsülze - ein Preßsack mit Kümmel. Und ich verzehre das mit Genuß. (Auch leider)
Blöd finde ich ein Gejammer von Möchtegernökos, die ihren Hunger bei Mc-Fress stillen und ihren Atomstrom aus der Steckdose abzapfen.

In diesem Sinne...Gruß, Peter


----------



## arno (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> War doch nur gut gemeint



Schon klar!

Buttermilch?!?
Also nee, das muss aber nicht sein!
Entweder Wild oder nicht, warum esse ich denn Wild!?!
Wegen dem Geschmack und den ( Sorry) Versau ich mir nicht in dem ich den Wildgeschmack zerstöre!


----------



## Pickerfan (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Schon klar!
> 
> Buttermilch?!?
> Also nee, das muss aber nicht sein!
> ...


Hast recht Arno aber Wild ist ja nun mal nicht immer lecker. Ich hab da schon übelste Erfahrungen gemacht und Jahrelang kein Wild gegessen. Ich denke Nauke hat recht wenn er das mit alten Tieren betont


----------



## petipet (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Hi Arno,

da muß ich dir widersprechen. "Wild" hat, für sich, einen strengen Beigeschmack. In keiner Küche Europas wirst du es unbehandelt auf den Teller bekommen. Und das zurecht.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## petipet (11. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Als Hobbykoch gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu:

ein ausgelöstet Stück in einer Marinade aus Olivenöl !!! Hauch Knoblauch !!! Salz, Pfeffer (Pfeffer fein gemahlen - nicht wie bei üblichen TV-Shows aus ner Mühle gedreht) das Aroma des Pfeffers soll ja in das Fleischgut einziehen, und nicht mit einem Zahnstocher aus Zahnlücken des geduldigen Wildessers nach dem Genuß herausmanipuliert werden.
Von mir aus zu sagen wäre noch. Vergeßt nicht die Wacholderbeere. Unvrzichtbar in der Marinade.
Ja, ich bin ein Spinner... Gute Nacht.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## chippog (12. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

hier gehts aber ab!
will ich doch auch mal ein ganz kleines bischen meinen senf dazugeben und nauke ein wenig widersprechen: nie aber auch garnienicht brate ich in margarine! bratbutter, oliven-, raps- oder sonnenblumenöl zum beispiel.

so ein netter kochkursus wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht gewesen. meine kenntnisse habe ich mir aber grossenteil durch eigenes rumtüfteln und falschmachen teuer erkocht... mittlerweile geht das meistens ganz gut zu essen, was ich so auf den tisch bringe, auch wenn ich am anfang manchmal ziemlich daneben gewürzt habe... an sonsten gilt es immer wieder fleissig gute kochideen nicht nur zu erkennen sondern auch zu kopieren! obendrein ist ja kochen auch im allerhöchsten grade subjektiv! das macht die sache ja auch so spannend!


----------



## gdno (12. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

uiuiuiui hätte nich gedacht das dieser thread sich so entwickelt
und alles begann mit nem vegetarischen 4-gangmenu


zum thema gutes schnitzel also soweit alles korrekt wie bisher beschrieben und auffer prüfung trotzdem durchgefallen weil hier hat noch keiner erwähnt das die panierung aufgehen (soufflieren)muss und braten sollte man es meiner meinung nach in geklärter butter,ist aber geschmacksache

zweites thema:wild 
klar sollte wild seinen eigenen ganz besonderen geschmack haben dieser kann aber bisweilen auch mal zu streng ausfallen und da hilft ein einlegen in buttermilch,milch oder rotwein ganz gut,das einlegen in einer rotweinmarinade ist übrigens auch eine sehr leckere angelegenheit.

drittes thema  ausbildungssituation in der gastronomie
das kann jetzt etwas länger und auch lauter werden.viele schimpfen immer auf die betriebe weil diese gar nicht oder zu wenig ausbilden
kein wunder bei dem "material" was man heute von den schulen bekommt die sitzen in der berufschule und tauschen lieber klingeltöne aus als dem unterricht zu folgen,sind patzig zu lehrern und ihren ausbildern,zeigen keinerlei interresse am beruf und mit der allgemeinbildung is ganz bescheiden.
das ist das bild was ich jeden donnerstag am berufskolleg gelsenkirchen erleben darf wenn ich schule habe.und das ist noch längst nicht alles was da so abläuft dazu kommt noch das sich etwa ein drittel der klasse in den pausen erstma verkrümelt um sich auf dem nächstbesten kinderspielplatz einen zu kiffen ein weiteres drittel der klasse verkrümelt sich nach der ersten oder zweiten pause und ward nicht mehr gesehen und da wundert man sich das wir in den letzten jahren hier ne durchfallquote von 50-80%hatten.desweiteren die allgemeinbildung es fehlen wirklich grundlagen wie einfachstes prozent oder dreisatzrechnen,elementare grundkenntnisse im englischen,heimatliches undgeschichtliches wissen,ich habe leute inner klasse die glauben österrreich sei ein deutsches bundesland und schleswig holstein liegt in den alpen.hört sich vielleicht witzig an ist aber wahr,wir hatten tatsächlich den fall das jemand behauptete photosynthese sei der vorgang des entwickelns von fotos.

also wenn ich nen eigenen betrieb hätte würde ich sowas nicht einstellen aber vielen betrieben scheint das egal zu sein,oft wird leider dazu übergegangen teure gesellen durch azubis zu ersetzen und das kann auf die dauer dem kochberuf nur schaden.
das kochen ist nunmal ein handwerk(wie thomas es schon richtig sagte,obwohl ich die bezeichnung kunsthandwerk bevorzugen würde,denn ein wenig kunst gehört schon zum kochen oder?)das sehr viel aufopferung,interresse und herzblut verlangt, ohne all das wirds nix.wenn ich daran denke wieviel zeit ich alleine damit verbringe mir weitere kenntnisse anzueignen,rezepturen zu erarbeiten,werkzeuge zu pflegen und natürlich zu kochen..........
so bevor ich mich noch weiter aufrege(könnte seitenlang so weiterschreiben)nächstes thema

ich wollte deine kritik nicht schmälern thomas wie gesacht du hattest damit völlig recht ich wollte nur quasi meine lage in der das menü entstanden ist darlegen. 

viertes thema : fernsehköche
alles wunderbar solange man nicht auf die details achtet zb.hygiene(tim m.schneidet auf ein und dem selben brett von geflügel bis rohkost alles)ansonsten immer gut für anregungen und den ein oder anderen kniff oder kunstgriff.

fünftes thema  convenience
alles gut und schön und in der modernen gastronomie annähernd unersetzlich aber man solltze zumindest als gelernter doch auch wissen wie man sowas selber macht und dieses wissen wird heutzutage auch leider in der ausbildung vielzu selten vermittelt.
so für heute solls reichen 

gruss euern gdno


----------



## chippog (12. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

sag mal gdno, dein klagen über die azubis habe ich schon mehrfach von anderen leuten vernommen. hat es denn da überhaupt keine interessierten schüler??? klingt ja alles ziemlich schwarz!


----------



## gdno (12. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

jo chippog so isses leider, habe in meiner klasse,die immerhin fast 50azubis umfasst, vielleicht 6 oder 7 leute mit denen man zumindest kochtechnisch was anfangen kann. was den sonstigen unterricht betrifft ;also ich weis nicht ob es daran liegt das ich abi habe oder an was sonst aber entweder wird an keiner schule ausser dem gymnasium noch vernünftiges basiswissen gelehrt oder es liegt an der erziehung der eltern(pommes- und playsie-generation?)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Wenn mans wie beschrieben macht sollte das Schnitzel von ganz alleine "aufgehen", deswegen habe ich das nicht extra beschrieben.

Zum Thema Wild habe ich auch (mal wieder) meine eigene Meinung, kommmt daher dass ich sowohl aus einer Jägerfamilie stamme, wie auch mein Lehrherr Jäger war.

Mann kann auch beim Wild, wie auch bei sonst allem aus der Küche, aus ScheiXXe kein Gold machen.

Will heissen:
Wenn ich nen uralten Bock habe, einen rauschigen Keiler oder ein Stück Wild, das ein "gutmeinender" Jäger oder Verkäufer lange abhängen lies, muss man entweder mit entsprechenden Marinaden/Beizen arbeiten, oder - in meinen Augen die bessere Variante - man lässt gleich die Finger weg.

Hat man dagegen ein nicht zu altes Stück Wild Wild, das nicht zu lange hing, kann (und sollte) man auf jedes marinieren verzichten, das würde eher den Wildgeschmack übertünchen und verfälschen.

Diese unsägliche Einlegerei kommt aus der Zeit, als man noch keine vernünftigen Kühlmöglichkeiten hatte und deswegen das Wildfleisch zur Konservierung in Wein und/oder Essig einlegte um es vor Verderb zu schützen.

So entstand ja auch der Sauerbraten, da zu diesen Zeiten die Jagd dem Adel vorbehalten war und der Büger kaum mal an Wildfleisch kam, haben die eben mit eingelegtem Rindfleisch versucht, den Wildgeschmack den sie kannten (also den Geschmack der Marinade, nicht des Wildes!) zu imitieren.

Zu dem was gdno über die Azubis sagt, muss ich leider zustimmen, hatte ich aber ja schon weiter oben ausgeführt, ist halt leider so :-((


----------



## Patty (12. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@gdno, @Thomas

mit den Azubis muß ich euch zustimmen! Ich rekrutiere seid drei Jahren meine Azubis grundsätzlich nur noch aus Berufsgrundbildungsjahren. Ich arbeite mit so einer überbetrieblichen Ausbildungsstätte zusammen in dem ich Praktikumsplätze zur Verfügung stelle. Die jungen Burschen kommen während Ihres Grundbildungsjahres für 2 x 4 Wochen ins Praktikum, wär da gut ist und sich ins Team einfügt bekommt einen Ausbildungsplatz. Die Jugendlichen werden in diesem Jahr in Theorie und Praxis geschult. Haben damit zum Start einen Vorsprung in der Berufsschule und die Ausbildung bei mir im Betrieb beginnt nicht ganz bei null. Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, Durchfallquote 0%.

Gruß Patty


----------



## gdno (12. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

ich denke auch das es ein problem ist das in der gatronomie annähernd jeder ausbilden darf.also bei uns ist weder ein meisterbrief noch ein ausbilderschein erforderlich,soll heissen jeder x-beliebige geselle darf ausbilden.ist das nur in nrw so oder bundesweit?


euern gdno


ps: kennt jemand herrn heinrich w.aus gelsenkirchen? ist mein berufschullehrer also was der so alles schon erreicht hat ist der hammer(bundesverdienstkreuz,bürger des ruhrgebiets,usw)und das alles durchs kochen.schauts euch mal an unter www.heinrichwaechter.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



> ist das nur in nrw so oder bundesweit


Bundesweit, leider.


----------



## arno (12. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Bha, jetzt habe ich nen ellen langen Text geschrieben und nun ist er irgendwie wech!
Ich fass es nicht!
Jetzt bin ich erstmal SAUER! |evil:  #q  |evil:  #q 
Bis nachher , fals ich das nochmal schreiben sollte!


----------



## gdno (13. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

ich hab da ma ne frage bezüglich fachbücher
also ich bin sehr begeistert von den büchern der teubner-edition die sind zwar teuer aber ich habe bislang nichts besseres gefunden.
und kennt jemand das schullehrbuch "der junge koch" ist n netter aufreger drin zum thema aale,da steht nämmich das man die auf den boden werfen soll und dann per kehlstich töten also meines wissens nach sind die laut gesetz durch genickstich zu töten .habe den verlag auch schon mal angeschrieben aber noch keine antwort erhalten.



gruß euern gdno


----------



## gdno (14. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

also irnxwie issat hier abba ruhig geworden nach der anfänglichen euphorie


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Dann mach ich halt mal mit der Praxis weiter:
Zucchini!!
Der Traum jedes noch so unbedarften Gartenkünstlers, weil das Zeuch wächst wie Unkraut und kann zentnerweise geerntet werden. 

Und der Alptraum jeden Kochs, der im Sommer das Zeug dann am besten tonnenweise verarbeiten soll.

Richtig schmecken tun die in meijnen Augen eh nur absolut frisch aus dem Garten, nur kurz in Öl angebraten mit etwas Knoblauch, evtl. Rosmarin, Salz und Pfeffer.

Oder als "Füllmenge" in einer Ratatouille.

Was macht Ihr mit Zucchinis??

Einlegen, einkochen, einfrieren, oder gleich auf den Kompost???

PS: Mit dem Buch kann ich Dir nicht helffen, sory.


----------



## arno (14. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Eintopf, Thomas, Eintopf!


----------



## gdno (15. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

also ich mach da gerne salat von ansonsten verwende ich die wie gurken oder eben im ratatouille.
also für den salat ne "vinaigrette" mit nem sehr milden weißen balsamico oder nen anderen milden essig(max.2,5-3% säure) dann schaloten in feine würfel und die zucchini in jülienne muss dann 2-3 stunden ziehen find ih persönlich recht lecker schmeckt auch geil wenne noch bisschen schnittlauch und radicchio oder chicoree beitust
wat auch gut ist wenne die einwecks wie saure gurken nur milder ist auch lecker

ansonsten esse ich die gerne als rohkost mit etwas saurer sahne oder creme fraiche und etwas grünem pfeffer und salz


----------



## gdno (15. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

nächstes thema 
Endivie oder frisee(winterendivie) mag einxlich keiner weil recht bitter
dem kann aber abhilfe geschaffen werden 
speck und zwiebelchen im pott anschwitzen(mit butter)Endivie oder frisee dazu und das ganze so 4-5 minuten anschwitzen dann gekochte pellkartoffel schälen in würfel schneiden und das kanze etwas vermengen nochn schluck brühe dran und schon schlotzig machen,mit salz und viel schwarzem pfeffer abschmecken wer mag kann auch noch n schluck essig drantun wie linsen oder erbsensuppe
dazu dann n schönes nackenkotelette oder ne grobe frische bratwurst 
isn hit finde ich für leute dies bodenständig,einfach und lecker mögen


wie verarbeitet ihr bittere gemüse oder salate wie eben endivie ,chicoree,frisee,radicchio und was es da sonst noch alles giebt???


gruß euern gdno


----------



## ThomasL (15. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Endivie find ich gar nicht so bitter, mach ich normal Salat draus. Chicoree find ich  :v


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Die "modernen" Endiviensoprten sind auch nicht mehr bitter, gehören ja aber (soweit ich weiss) biologisch zur gleichen Familie wie der Radiccio.

Ich mag eigentlich gerade an diesen Sorten das sie noch etwas schmecken. Wie bitter sie sind hängt unter anderem auch von der Erntezeit ab, viele Sorten sind nachdem ersten Frost nicht mehr oer fast nicht mehr bitter.

Je nachdem wie lange man ihn im warmen Wasser lässt, desto mehr Bitterstoffe (aber auch Geschmack!!) werden "ausgelaugt".

Gerade diese Bitterstoffe sollen ja aber auch das Gesunde an der Sache sein (für diejenigen, die beim Essen/Kochen auch auf Gesundheit Wert legen).

Das von gdno erwähnte Rezept finde ich auch gut, ist ne schlöne Abwechslung zu den ganzen Zubereitungen mit Kraut)

Dabei würde ich aber empfehlen, den Salat möglichst groß zu belassen, also nichtz wie für erinen Salat kleinzupfen, da er dochwesentlich weniger Struktur als z. B. Kohl hat und da auch sehr schnell (zu) weich wird.


Zum "meinem" Thema Zucchini:
Eine Bekannte von mir legt Zucchini wie Gewürzguken ein (ich hol mir da noch das Rezept und stells mal hier rein), das schmeckt auch klasse und man braucht keine Gurken mehr zu kaufen.



Wem ein solcher Salat zu bitter ist, sollte inh einfach in warmem Wasser statt mit kaltem waschen und kurz drin liegen lassen.


----------



## ThomasL (15. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



> Die "modernen" Endiviensoprten sind auch nicht mehr bitter, gehören ja aber (soweit ich weiss) biologisch zur gleichen Familie wie der Radiccio



stimmt, sind alles Zichoriengewächse, kenn mich da ein bisschen aus, bin auch noch Hobbygärtner


----------



## gdno (15. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

ich selber mag diese bitteren salate auch sehr gerne (vor allem mit nem recht süssen dressing)aber viele sind da eben etwas empfindlicher(mein schatzi zb) der tip mit dem warmen wasser klappt auch ganz gut aber das mit den potacken ist echt der hit müsst ihr mal probieren
freue mich schon auf das rezept für die zucchini thomas   muss auch aml meine oma fragen wie die das immer gemacht hat


gruß euern gdno


----------



## chippog (16. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

zucchini esse ich am liebsten direkt von der pflanze, wenn sie höchstens daumendick sind. an sonsten gewürfelt in wokgerichte oder aber auch gegrillt. chicoree und alles andere bittere zeugs ess, gar fress ich für mein leben gern, direkt ausse hand. in diesen fragen bin ich also leider gar keine hilfe... chipp aufm bittertripp...


----------



## gdno (16. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

chicoree mach ich gerne folgendermaßen:
entstrunken,in wasser mit salz,zucker,zitronensaft gar kochen abschrecken
in topf butter zerlassen griess rein zucker salz und muskat dran und mit chicoree mischen,das lieblingsessen meiner kindertage

oder halbieren,strunk drinlassen,salzen in puderzucker wenden und ganz langsam in butter braten bis richtig schön karamellisiert ist

beides echt lecker
soll übrigens auch mit radicchio gut gehen hab ich aber noch nich getestet


----------



## arno (16. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Moin!
Gdno, das muss ich auch mal testen!

Hat denn noch niemand nen Zucchinieintopf gegessen?
Schmeckt echt gut!


----------



## gdno (17. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

dann beglücke uns doch mal mit ner arbeitsanweisung und rezeptur für den eintopf arno 
immer her damit


@Arno mein nick wird IMMER klein geschrieben also nich Gdno:r  sondern gdno#6


----------



## gdno (17. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

unser überraschungsmenü(4-gänge=25euronen) heute

1.gefüllte cherrytomaten auf rukolabett mit honig-balsamico

2.zucchini-cremesüppchen mit eismeergarnelen im tempura

3.doradenfilets mit steinpilz-sesamkruste auf glasiertem chickoree mit gelben glasnudeln

4.waldbeerenparfait mit gebackenen schmetterlingen(hippen)


momentan läuft unser ü-menü selten aber so ab november werden hier öfter mal welche stehen
sagt mir einfach was ihr davon haltet und wenn ihr was dazu wissen wollt fragt einfach



gruß euern gdno

ps:jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen und beten das der thomas das nicht wieder komplett zerreißt(bet,hoff,bet,hoff,bet.hoff.....)|muahah:


----------



## Steffi64 (17. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Würde den Chicoree mal in schmale Streifen schneiden als Salat und dann Mandarinen dazugeben, schmeckt echt lecker.


----------



## gdno (17. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

auch ne gute idee steffi 
was machste denn als dressing daran oder reicht der saft der mandarine?
nimmste die mandarinorangen aus der dose oder frische mandarinen/clementinen?


----------



## arno (17. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Zucchini-Gemüse
750 Gr. Zucchini
500Gr. Kartoffeln
250Gr. Zwiebeln
20 Gr. Margarine
20 Gr. Mehl
1\2 Liter Hühnerbrühe
4 Bockwürstchen ( 300gr.)
1 Ei 
1\8 Liter Sahne
Salz, Pfeffer , 2-3 Tel. Senf, 1 Bund Schnittlauch

Zucchini und Kartoffeln in Würfel schneiden, Zwiebeln in Ringe schneiden, Margarine zerlassen und das Gemüseandünsten, Mehl trocken darüberstreuen, 1\2 Hühnerbrühe darüber gießen und bei milder Hitze 20 Minutengaren.
Würstchen in Scheiben schneidenund in dem Gemüse erwärmen
1 Ei mit 1\8 Liter Sahne verrühren und unterrühren.
Mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken, Senf und Schnittlauch dazu geben.

Guten Appetit


----------



## Lachsy (17. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@gdno,
die rezepte hören sich für mich , wie du aus dem Ruhrpoot , merkwürdig an.
Wat der bauer nicht kennt , frißt er nicht 

Ich gebe zu das ich auf ein Wiener schnitzel mit pommes , oder ne gute Rindfleischsuppe von muttern mehr stehe. 

Bin auch mit der guten Hausmannskost aufgewachsen.
Himmel und erde zb war bei uns Bratwurst mit Stampfkartoffeln und Appelmus.
oder Grünkohl ..........mit Speck und mettwurst

was ich persönlich garnicht mag. sind diese Grossen namen nix auf dem teller.

Wenn ich essen gehe , will ich satt werden, und schmecken soll es auch  |rolleyes .  

mfg Lachsy


----------



## gdno (17. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

wo du recht hast hast du recht lachsy
für die graupensuppe von omma lass ich das beste steak stehen,nur in der gastronomie kann man leider mit dieser kost nicht mehr grossartig punkten ausser vielleicht mal sonntag mittags.es wird auch heute kaum noch vermittelt wie man diese hausmannskost zubereiet obwohl es da eine fülle von möglichkeiten gibt das auch mal zu variieren also mit "feineren"zutaten zu kombinieren(linsensuppe vom seeteufel zb.)es gibt allerdings köche die einem dafür den schädel einschlagen würden.das problem dabei istdas diese sehr wertvollen gerichte einfach den ruf haben billig und minderwertig zu sein und die meisten leute der meinung sind das man nicht essen gehen muss um eintöpfe zu essen die könne man auch zu hause haben.aber das sind oft die leute die nach malle oder so fahren und da dann pfannkuchen,schweinebraten und bratwurst oder sowas essen.ich bin auf jeden fall ein freund der guten hausmannskost aber hin und wieder auch mal der moderneren "feineren" küche.ich finde es im allgemeinen auch schade das man sachen die man nicht kennt nicht mal probiert und sich schon im vornherein ein (negatives)urteil bildet,ich denke amn sollte grundsätzlich alles probieren und dann kann man immer noch sagen das es nicht schmeckt.
2.
viele leute meinen immer bei diesen gerichten wo so wenig auffem teller ist der koch so geizig oder so,vergessen aber dabei oder wissen es einfach nicht das diese "praesentationen"oft nur auskopplungen aus mehrgängigen menüs sind,oder die ganze sache einfach für ein foto besonders künstlerisch gestaltet wurde, und dann reicht das was da auf dem teller ist.ausserdem hat irgendeine berühmte person ma gesacht:"die menge des  essens ist perfekt wenn man anschliessend das gefühl hat noch ein kleines brötchen essen zu können."


in diesem sinne

gruß euern gdno


----------



## gdno (17. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

ich hätt da ma noch ne frage anne profies
konnte mir bislang noch keiner eindeutigbeantworten:
ist ne paella jetzt n risotto oder nicht?


----------



## ThomasL (18. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@gdno

Paella ist kein Risotto, Risotto ist ein Italienisches Reisgericht, Paella Spanisch.



> ausserdem hat irgendeine berühmte person ma gesacht:"die menge des essens ist perfekt wenn man anschliessend das gefühl hat noch ein kleines brötchen essen zu können."



ja, das war Paul Bocuse, aber ich koch eigentlich immer Portionen wo man nachher kein Brötchen mehr essen kann.


----------



## arno (18. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

gdno!
Ich glaube schon das man mit Hausmanskost Punkten kann!
Das Problem ist nur, das sich niemand traut sowas im Restaurant anzubieten!
Ausserdem kann man dann natürlich nicht den Suppentopf für 17 Teuros anbieten !
Da steckt dann eher das Problem!


----------



## gdno (18. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@thomas
so hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen bislang gings immer nur darum ob das ein risotto ist weil die zubereitungsart doch schon dem risotto sehr nahe kommt wenn man davon absieht das in risotto parmesan kommt und ne paella nicht gerührt wird.desweiteren koche ich auch gerne mal grössere portionen,sehr zum leidwesen meiner figur#t ich koch halt nicht nur gerne ich esse auch gerne was ich koche:l 


@arno
wir bieten hausmannskost an,es treten dabei nur folgende probleme auf:
1.man muss eintöpfe etc. langwierig vorbereiten
2.die zubereitung der meisten eintöpfe erfordert sehr viel aufwand und energie
3.in der gastronomie ist es ein grundsatz das alles was man vorbereitet nicht läuft,soll heissen man kanns entsorgen
wir sind auch gerade dabei unsere karte zu ändern und die meisten rustikalen gerichte zu entfernen weil sich diese einfach nicht rechnen oder zu selten verlangt werden zb.:unsere hausplatte mit schlachtwurst,mett,käse,butter und verschiedenen brotsorten verkaufen wir wenns hoch kommt zwei -drei mal pro woche manchmal auch wochenlang gar nicht,man muss aber immer alles dafür da haben und das birgt dann wieder lagerkosten und wenns schlecht wird muss mans entsorgen und diese problematik steckt leider hinter solchen gerichten.


wir haben wirklich viel damit experimentiert und es läuft wirklich nicht arno und wir haben schon vom strammen max über grünkohl bis hin zu linsen-und erbsensuppe alles angeboten,wie gesacht solche sachen essen die leute lieber zuhase oder bei erna anne imbissbude.
desweiteren ist die ganze sache auch einfach nicht wirtschaftlich denn wie gesagt die zubereitung erfordert viel zeit und energie und heutzutage sind die energiekosten auf rekordniveau und derjenige ders zubereitet will ja schliesslich auch bezahlt werden.und die preise die man dann bei korrekter kalkulation nehmen müsste würde kein mensch bezahlen wollen.

aber nichts destotrotz bin ich jemand der gerne auch nen guten eintopf ißt

gruß euern gdno



ps:wo isn einxlich der thomas9904?


----------



## arno (19. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

gdno, so hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen!
Auf manches muss man eben erst gestoßen werden!
Aber Du hast schon recht, meine Frau arbeitet im Imbiß und die bieten auch Bratkartoffeln an und die laufen im Imbiß sehr gut!
Nicht so großküchenbratkartoffeln sondern richtige wie zu Haus!
Na ich geh aber schon lange nicht mehr in Restaurant essen!
Weil:
Schnitzel hier , Schnitzel da usw. 
Nudeln hier und Nudeln da, usw.
Es ist immer das gleiche Grundrezept und dann nur ne andere Soße dazu!
Ne da habe ich keinen Bock drauf!
Ich möchte gern deftig essen und soll nicht nach 08\15 schmecken!

nachtrag:

Und dort wo es was anders gibt, will meine geldbörse nicht hin!


----------



## gdno (19. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

hallo arno 
dann mach dich ma auffen weg zu uns bei uns gibbet nämmich bratskartoffel als beilage zu vielen gerichten und zwar auch richtige schöne aus pellkartoffeln und mit speck und zwiebeln und richtig lecker gewürzt.gibts bei uns ne große potion mit drei spiegeleiern und speckscheiben sowie mixed pickles für unter zehn euronen(genauen preis weis ich getz gar nicht ich glaube 7,5 eus) dazu n super gemütliches ambiente sowie freundliche und teils verdammt hübsche kellnerinnen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Zum Thema vorbereiten:
Man sollte sich als Gast darüber klar sein, dass eine große und umfangreiche Karte zwar eine große Auswahl für den Gast bietet, dies aber nur unter hohem Einsatz vorgefertigter Menübestandteile zu realisieren ist. Will heissen dass vieles aus dem Froster kommen muss oder vorgekocht ist.

Mir persönlich ist eine kleine Karte mit einer vernünftigen aber eben begrenzten Auswahl lieber.

Das Problem: Die meisten Gäste sehen das anders.

Lösung??
Gibts eigentlich keine, man kann nur versuchen auch bei vorgfertigten Bestandteilen einen möglichst hohen Standard zu halten.

2.Lösung:
Aufwändig und hat viel mit Überzeugungsarbeit am Gast zu tun. Ich habe immer solche aufwändigen Geschichten als Aktion laufen gehabt. Also z. B. einen Sauerbraten der lange Vorbereitungsazeit erfordert nicht ständig auf der Karte, sondern den gabs immer nur montag abends.

Frischfisch, da dieser immer Mittwochs geliefert wurde, gabs nur Mittwoch abends und Donnerstag mittags.

Am Anfang gabs viel Sauerbraten fürs Personal, nach ca. 1 Jahr hatte sich das aber so eingespielt dass Montag abends ca. 70 % der Gäste den Sauerbraten bestellt haben, weil sie extra deswegen gekommen waren.

Preiswertere Sachen (wie. z. B. die genannten Eintöpfe) kann man auch als Tagesessen anbieten und so entsprechend vorbereiten und da eben 5 Portionen mehr machen für das a la carte -Geschäft - wenns nicht hinhaut: Personalessen.

Interessant dabei:
Viele der Geschäftsleute die mittags zum essen kamen, freuten sich mehr über eine wirklich gute regionale Hausmannskost als über Filet und Hummerschwanz.

Das kommt aber natürlich auch auf die Lage eines Restaurants und den daraus resultierenden Gästekreis an.

Und, wie schon gesagt, neben einem guten Einklauf hinsichtlich der Qualtität ist Zeit sicherlich die wichtigste Zutat beim Kochen.

Daher kann man manche Sachen gerade aus der regionalen Hausmansküche nicht immer in Topqualität anbieten, weil die dafür notwendige Zeit in der Gastronomie fehlt.


Auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch Gerichte wie z. B. Sauerkraut, die man gut vorbereiten kann und wo es nicht schadet wenn es aufgewärmt wird.

Hat man ein gutes Sauerkraut als Standard auf der Karte, kann man auch locker damit man mal anere Sachen machen, welche interessant sind und vielleicht auch eine neue Gästeklientel anlocken und/oder die bereits vorhandenen Gäste mal was Neues probieren lassen.

Beispiel:
Jetzt gibt es dann gute frische  Trauben (sofern man in einer Weingegend wohnt auch preiswert und eimerweise), diese halbieren (ich halte von der Schälerei bei Obst und Gemüse nicht viel, da gerade in der Schale viele Geschmacksstoffe sitzen) und in etwas Butter andämpfen, mit etwas Weisswein ablöschen (die Weinsäure nimmt den süssen Trauben die extreme Süsse), einen Löffel Creme Fraiche dazu, kurz aufkochen und mit einer Portion Sauerkraut vervollständigen.

Dazu z. B. einen Reibekuchen oder ein Rösti, als "Beilage" (je nachdem ob man das als Vorspeise oder Hauptgang servieren will) gehen sowohl Räucherlachs, leicht angewärmter Räucherfisch (Forelle, Heilbutt), Scampi, gebratene Fischfilets, Puten- oder andere Geflügelsteaks, aber auch Wild und Wildgeflügel.


----------



## Timmy (20. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@Thomas

Beläßt Du die Kerne in den halbierten Trauben?????


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Ja, aus dem gleichen Grund wie die Schalen, außer es sind sehr kernreiche Sorten, dann mach ich die grob raus.


----------



## gdno (20. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

wir ham auffer karte zanderfilet auf rahmsauerkraut und shwenkkartoffeln
ich würde die kerne aber aus den trauben entfernen zumal ich selber diesen extrem bitteren geschmack der kerne nich leiden kann,ich esse auchnur kernlose trauben ,weil wenn ich auf son kern beisse will ich ersm 3-4 wochen keine trauben mehr.ist aber geschmacksache wer traubenkerne mag lässt sie drin wer nich nimmt sie halt raus,was die sachalen betrifft stimme ich thomas zu,sogar für apfelkompott schäle ich die äpfel nicht(bei roten äppeln gibbet dann auch ne schöne farbe) 
würde ich ma so sagen.ich habe mal irnxwo gehört oder gelesen das geröstete traubenkerne recht lecker sein sollen hab ich aber noch nie probiert.

nochmal zur hausmannskost:
verschiedene braten oder rouladen laufen bei uns sonntag mittags gut
das sind dann auch sachen die man dann einfrieren und nochmal verwenden kann.
das problem sind bei uns die eintöpfe:wir hatten ne ganze wintersaison(im sommer isst eh keiner eintöpfe) donnerstags verschiedene eintöpfe im angebot.ist aber bei uns nicht auf gegenliebe gestossen,hier essen die leute sowas lieber zuhause bei omma,frau oder muttern


gruß euern gdno


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



> verschiedene braten oder rouladen laufen bei uns sonntag mittags gut
> das sind dann auch sachen die man dann einfrieren und nochmal verwenden kann.


Kann man, sollte man abr in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt.
Es ist eben einfach schon eingewaltiger Unterschied ob man einen Braten frisch aus dem Rohr, kalt geworden und wieder aufgewärmt oder sogar aus der Truhe bekommt. 

Deswegen sollte man in meinen Augen solche zeitaufwändigen Sachen ja gerade immer nur zu bestimmten Zeiten anbieten, wo sie wirklich frisch zubereit sind, denn wird aus einem "normalen" Braten, Roulade, Ragout etc. ein wirklicher Hochgenuss, für den die Leute auch bereit zu kommen (je nach Lage und Kundenkreis, ich will das nicht verallgemeinern!).


----------



## gdno (20. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

haste im prinzip recht thomas nur erzähl das ma meiner chefin,die beisst dir ohne vorwarnung in den hintern wenne bei der irnxwas wegschmeist(nachkriegsgeneration)was übrig bleibt.und das ist ja nun mal so in der gastro watte feddich hast ist keiner da muss man schon mal mit einfrieren leben können und wenn mans richtig macht ist der qualitätsverlust auch nicht soooo groß

aber wie gesagt im eigentlichen sinn haste absolut recht


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Sach al Deiner Chefin dass die Leute bereit sind mehr Geld zu bezahlen (auch heute noch!) wenn sie wissen was sie dafür kriegen.

Einfaches Beispiel Schweinebraten:
Ich kann einen Schweinebraten anbieten aus dem Hals/Nacken/Kamm, der aus hochgemästeter dänischer Sau zu einem EK von von ca. 2,50 Euro/Kg dann auf einen VK von zwischen 7 und 8 Euro kommen kann, kauf genügend ein, mach den schön fertig, hat man ein preiswertes Gericht, gut vorzubereiten und aufzubewahren.

Oder ich mach aus der Keule von einem vernünftig gezogenen Schwein nen schönen Braten mit ordentlicher Kruste, kann natürlich nicht aufgewärmt werden (wg. Kruste), muss also direkt verkauft werden. Kostet per KG im EK sicherlich auch ca. das doppelte, dabei kann man dann aber gleich mal wieder ca. 20% abziehen, weil man weniger Bratverlust hat als beim Billigfleisch (um das gleiche auf dem Teller zu haben brauche ich also 20% weniger Fleisch zu schneien pro Portion).

Als wie oben von mir beschriebene langfristige Aktion mit sowas kann ich locker (je nach Zubereitung/Beilagen etc.) 10 - über 12Euro verlangen (und bekommen).

Die Gäste die sowas zu schätzen wissen, werden aber auch die sein, die nach dem Essen noch nen Kaffee und/oder nen Digestif trinken ´(im Gegensatz zu denen die auf schnell und billig stehen), zudem kriege ich mittelfristig auch an "schlechten Tagen" die Hütte voll, kann besser den Wareneinsatz kalkulieren da viele das Aktionsangebot nehmen werden und habe so unterm Strich zufriedenere Gäste, mehr Umsatz, mehr Gewinn, weniger Warenausschuss, weniger Vorbereitung und kann letztlich auch das Personal besser einplanen.

Davon ab kenn ich das Problem mit Chefs in der Gastronomie, ist ein Grund warum mich das nicht mehr reizt))


----------



## arno (20. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Wenn ich das so alles lese, komme ich zu dem Schluss, das Ihr Thomas und gdno in sehr unterschiedlichen Betrieben arbeitet!
Da hat natürlich auch jeder andere Vorraussetzungen!
Jedes Restaurant spricht eben auch andere (zahlende )Gäste an!

Der krasse Unteschied ist zb. auch ein Imbiß!
Da geht man hin, wenn man keinen Bock auf Kochen hat und satt werden will!
Geh ich in ein restaurant, dann will ich keinen Imbißlear haben!
Will ich gute Küche suche ich mir eben noch was anderes!
Das bezahlt man dann auch dementsprechen!
Wenn ich ein Wildbraten auf ner Klappholzbank essen soll, sag ich auch, ne  dann lieber nicht!
Will ich ne Pommes essen , brauche ich auch keinen Leder bezogenen Stuhl!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Ich bin nicht mehr in der Gastronomie (weil ich mich auch ständig mit gdno`s Problemen rumzuschalgen hatte), sondern mache Kochkurse, Vorführungen etc...

Aber das Problem hast Du schon richtig erkannt, habe ich ja auch schon mehrmals angesprochen, dass es da auch auf Lage und Kundenkreis ankommt.

Man kann aber auch preiswerte Gerichte gut oder schlecht kochen, man kann ne Currywurst versauen oder machen dass sie schmeckt.

Und - Gott sei Dank! - sind auch die Geschmäcker verschieden.

Deswegen heisst das ja aber auch Diskussionsthread...

Das wäre ja langweilig wenn wir alle das gleiche schreiben würden )))


----------



## arno (20. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht mehr in der Gastronomie (weil ich mich auch ständig mit gdno`s Problemen rumzuschalgen hatte), sondern mache Kochkurse, Vorführungen etc...
> 
> Aber das Problem hast Du schon richtig erkannt, habe ich ja auch schon mehrmals angesprochen, dass es da auch auf Lage und Kundenkreis ankommt.
> 
> ...



jo, so sollte es sein!


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht mehr in der Gastronomie (weil ich mich auch ständig mit gdno`s Problemen rumzuschalgen hatte), sondern mache Kochkurse, Vorführungen etc...


Wenn ich mal zwischenfragen darf, ohne mich an der Diskussion zu beteiligen: Was für Kurse gibst Du denn Thomas , so für "Otto-Normalverbraucher" oder nur Gastronomen?
Grüße
Sören


----------



## Lachsy (20. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

bei uns, bzw bei Winni seiner Tante ist es so, wenn wir mal im lokal gehen, das sie immer das nimmt was zu hause nicht auf den tisch kommt. Daher vieleicht auch , das zb die normale hausmannskost nicht ankommt ? ! Was ich zuhause bekomme muss ich auch noch im lokal haben ?

Ich gebe zu das ich auch meistens Alacart esse. zb mit einem Sauerbraten, Schweinebraten usw kann man mich nicht vom Hocker reißen. Deshalb mag ich auch nicht zu Weihnachten essen zu gehn. Es ist auch oft ne Massenabfertigung.  

Wenn ich dann aber so eine stoppenberger Pfanne serviert bekomme, wo Spargel, fleisch, gemüse, Bratkartoffeln in einer Pfanne serviert bekomme sieht es anders aus.  (stoppenberg ist ein Stadtteil von Essen ).

Aber so sind die geschmäcker verschieden. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## chippog (21. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

also ehrlich lachsy! in deinem vorherigen beitrag hast du mich gar grausig geschockt!!! himmel und erde mit stampfkartoffeln und apfelmus???? ich fange jetzt schon an, für die rotationsbewegungen in meinem grab zu trainieren!!! das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein! wie kannst du nur??? himmel und erde ist kein pfusch! das ist ungefähr hälfte geschälte kartoffeln und mindestens hälfte geschälte ppfelstücke. wer will kann auch noch eine dritte hälfte mit geschälten birnen stücken dazu tun! das ganze wird gekocht, gewürzt und zwar mit zucker, salz und mazisblüte, die zur not mit muskat ersetzt werden könnte und dann gemusst. dazu werden gemehlte und kross gebratene blutwurstscheiben gereicht!!! zezezeh! apfelmus... unglaublich!!!

an sonsten gibt es für mich fast nur zwei restauantsorten, die billigeren zum satt werden und die teureren zum geniessen! zum glück kann ich hier zu den billigeren auch die sushiklitschen zählen, prima suski zum satt werden für zirka neun euro!!! leider hat es hier überhaupt keine currywurst, sch....!!! bei den teureren schuppen lasse ich dann schon mal hundert euro pro person, dieses allerdings ehr nur einmal im jahr. falls ich da fisch bestellen sollte, müsste der schon sehr sehr gut sein, da ich mir ja feinstes und vor allem auch frischestest besser zu hause machen kann.


----------



## gdno (21. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

muss dem chippog mal ganz feste zustimmen
himmel un ääd mit appelmus also sowas,früher wurde man für solche behauptungen standrechtlich in apfelmus getunkt und mit ordenlich flönz paniert!!!!!!!
ne halve hahn kriegt man ja schliesslich auch nich beim hähnchengrill ,oder hat da schon mal jemand einen bekommen?


----------



## ThomasL (21. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



> das ist ungefähr hälfte geschälte kartoffeln und mindestens hälfte geschälte ppfelstücke. wer will kann auch noch eine dritte hälfte mit geschälten birnen stücken dazu tun! das ganze wird gekocht, gewürzt und zwar mit zucker, salz und mazisblüte, die zur not mit muskat ersetzt werden könnte und dann gemusst. dazu werden gemehlte und kross gebratene blutwurstscheiben gereicht!!!



das muss ein ganz übles Gericht sein, da wird mir schon schlecht, wenn ich es nur lese :v


----------



## jkr (21. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Aber Hallo
Ich komm zwar auch aus dem Sueden. Esse aber prinzipiell alles was gut schmeckt bin ja beruflich bedingt auf der ganzen Welt zu Hause. Wenn Himmel und Erd sich auch erstmal fuerchterlich anhoert so muss man  es doch erst probieren bevor man ein Urteil drueber abgibt.Mir schmeckts auf jeden Fall egal ob dir Kartoffeln gestampft sind oder nicht.
mfg
Jan


----------



## ThomasL (21. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@jkr

nö, es gibt Sachen, die probier ich erst gar nicht |uhoh: 
Gebratene Blutwursscheiben gehören z.B. auch zu solchen Sachen, bin sowieso nicht der Wurstesser und Blutwürste sind ganz übel.

Daneben gibts noch so Sachen wie Schnecken, Froschschenkel, Seeigel, Seegurken, etc. die ich auch erst gar nicht probiere #d


----------



## petipet (21. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@ThomasL,

bei uns in Westfalen gibt es ein Sprichwort:

"Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frißt er nicht."

Ich bin mehr fürs probieren. Danach entscheide ich obs mir schmeckt.


Gruß...Peter


----------



## jkr (21. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@ThomasL
Und wenn die Blutwurst nicht Blutwurst heisst und du mal davon probierst kann es doch sein dass sie dir schmeckt. Ich mags nicht wenn jemand sagt "das esse ich nicht" es aber noch nie probiert hat. probieren geht ueber studieren. Was fuer uns vielleicht befremdlich wirkt ist in anderen Kulturen ganz normal und umgekehrt natuerlich genauso.
Also global denken und mal ein bueschen ueber den heimischen Tellerrand hinausschauen.
mfg
Jan


----------



## Timmy (21. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				jkr schrieb:
			
		

> @ThomasL
> Und wenn die Blutwurst nicht Blutwurst heisst und du mal davon probierst kann es doch sein dass sie dir schmeckt. Ich mags nicht wenn jemand sagt "das esse ich nicht" es aber noch nie probiert hat. probieren geht ueber studieren. Was fuer uns vielleicht befremdlich wirkt ist in anderen Kulturen ganz normal und umgekehrt natuerlich genauso.
> Also global denken und mal ein bueschen ueber den heimischen Tellerrand hinausschauen.
> mfg
> Jan



Hast teilweise recht, denn gute Blutwurst ist wirklich etwas Feines!

Aber der heimische Tellerrand? |kopfkrat ...................

Es ist mir vollkommen wurscht, ob es in anderen Kulturen normal ist, Hund oder Affe zu essen! Darauf kann ich wirklich verzichten (Zumindest solange der Hunger nicht allzu groß ist |supergri ).


----------



## ThomasL (21. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@jkr

ich hab's vor langer Zeit mal probiert, ich finds ganz übel. Aber ich bin im allgemeinen kein Freund von Würsten. 

Ich weiss, dass das für viele Deutsche unverständlich ist, aber die Deutschen gelten in der Schweiz auch als kulinarische Tiefflieger  (bloss die Engländer und die Amis sind noch schlimmer :q ) und wenn ich mir so gewisse Gerichte anschaue, die allerdings eher aus dem nördlichen Teil Deutschlands stammen, ist das auch nicht verwunderlich |uhoh:

@Petipet

das Sprichwort kenne ich auch, aber so schlimm ist's bei mir auch nicht, ich experimentiere gerne, auch mit fremden Gerichten, (Chinesisch, Thai, Indisch, etc.) nur die Zutaten sollten einigermassen "normal" sein :q


----------



## Lotte (21. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

moin-moin,



			
				ThomasL schrieb:
			
		

> .... und wenn ich mir so gewisse Gerichte anschaue, die allerdings eher aus dem nördlichen Teil Deutschlands stammen, ist das auch nicht verwunderlich |uhoh:



:r was meinst du denn genau  :q:q:q:q!!! du willst doch hoffentlich nicht behaupten, daß grünkohl mit kochwurst und pinkel dazugehören, oder???


----------



## ThomasL (21. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@Lotte



> du willst doch hoffentlich nicht behaupten, daß grünkohl mit kochwurst und pinkel dazugehören, oder???



doch, genau solches Zeug gehört dazu :q  :q


----------



## gdno (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

also ich muss  ja ma sagen thomasl wenn die deutschen in der schweiz als kulinarische tiefflieger gelten habt ihr noch nie gutes deutsches essen probiert
und auch verscghiedene norddeutsche spezialitäten wie grünkohl,labskaus,hamburger aalsuppe  usw. können durchaus kulinarische highlights sein wenn sie denn gut gemacht sind und gerade diese "traditionellen" regionalen gerichte macht eh jeder anders so das zb die blutwurst von dem einen metzger voll lecker ist und die von dem annern eben nich aber dein nachbar sacht die von dem annern metzger is besser

und die deutschen aufgrund dessen als kulinarische tiefflieger zu bezeichnen finde ich doch etwas hart(und fühle mich auch irnxwie beleidigt) zumal einige der weltbesten köche schliesslich aus deutschland stammen
wir verurteilen die schweizer spezialitäten ja auch nicht und sagen etwa:"ausser schweiz kommt eh nur käse." nein wir sagen:"mmh son schönen emmentaler oder son leckeren grüyere könnt ich jetzt essen:"

denk mal drüber nach


gruß euern gdno


----------



## chippog (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

da ich leider mit meinem boddimaassindex etwas auf kriegsfuss stehe, ist bei mir die blutwurst auf ganz besondere gelegenheiten begrenzt: nach dem blutspenden!!! allein deswegen muss ich unbedingt wieder zum abzapfen! wie ich mich freue, auf diese kross gebratenen scheibchen, die mir keine bauchschmerzen und keinen merkwürdigen stuhlgang bereiten, wie das bei den eisentabletten der fall ist. und dann noch himmel und erde dabei, welches durch seinen vitamin c- gehalt die aufnahme des eisens noch erleichtert, vom geschmack ganz zu schweigen!!! wie heisst es doch so schön auf neuhochdeutsch: das ist volles rohr fanktschenel fuud! auch wenn dich das nicht so ansprechen sollte, lieber thomasl. über meine vorliebe für gute würste brauche ich mich ja dann gar nicht erst auslassen... heute abend hat es allerdings bei uns ein stück vom dorschrücken, frisch aus norge importiert, gegeben!!! das dorschfleisch zerschmelztete auf der zunge und ich dahin!!! da lasse ich sogar fast meine blutwurst für stehen. obwohl, die beiden liessen sich durchaus auch gewinnbringend kombinieren, wenn's gemocht wird, wie von mir! einen guten! auch in die schweiz!


----------



## ThomasL (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@gdno

ich wollte dich sicher nicht beleidigen, deshalb auch das Augenzwinkern und die Smilies, man darf es sicher nicht verallgemeinern und kulinarische Tiefflieger gibts auch in der Schweiz. Ich habe auch schon gut gegessen in Deutschland aber auch schon schlechte Sachen.

Dazu musst du noch wissen, dass viele Schweizer, mich eingeschlossen, z.B. Aal, Blutwürste, Knödel, etc. einfach nicht mögen. 

Obwohl ich Schweizer bin, mag ich auch keinen Käse


----------



## Torskfisk (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@ ThomasL
Zum Glück ist Essen immernoch Geschmackssache. 
Nur woher weißt du, dass du bestimmte Sachen nicht magst, wenn du sie nicht probiert hast? Auch ich esse bestimmte Sachen nicht, behaupte aber nicht, dass sie nciht schmecken, sondern ich dies aus Überzeugung tue. Deshalb würde ich auch nie ein Kotzsmilie hinter eines dieser Gerichte machen, weil es bestimmt Leute gibt, die sowas mögen.
Beispiele?
Austern, probiert, mag ich nicht.
Graupensuppe, geschmacklich nicht mein Fall.
Lungenhachee`+ Bries konnten mich optisch nicht zum Probieren überreden, aber ob es schmeckt werde ich deshalb auch nicht beurteilen.

 Regionale Spezialitäten werden doch praktisch mit der Muttermilch aufgesogen und dadurch wird dann auch der Geschmack geprägt. Darüber hinaus ist auch essen eine Frage der Erziehung, meine Kinder müssen alles probieren, tun sie sowieso freiwillig, und wenn es dann nicht schmeckt brauchen sie es auch nicht essen.
Beispiele?
Grünkohl(mit allem was dazu gehört) muß ich mich beeilen, dass ich was abbekomme.
Rosenkohl, die Tochter naja, der Sohn Hurra
Muscheln, für die beiden alleine 2 KG
Spargel, ach Papa können wir nicht lieber.....
Es gibt dabei allerdings nur sehr wenige Sachen die bei den Kindern auf die "Negativ Liste" kommen.
Ich würde es schön finden, wenn auch du dich dazu durchringen könntest, Sachen erst dann zu *be*urteilen wenn du es probiert hast und nicht vorher zu *ver*urteilen.


----------



## ThomasL (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@Torskfisk

ich habe Aal, Blutwurst, Knödel und Grünkohl schon probiert.

Das was ich gar nicht probieren würde sind doch sehr spezielle Sachen wie Schnecken, Froschschenkel, Seegurken, Seeigel, etc.

Essen ist Geschmacksache, ist klar und ich bin sehr heikel im Essen und mag vieles nicht.


----------



## Torskfisk (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				ThomasL schrieb:
			
		

> @jkr
> 
> nö, es gibt Sachen, die probier ich erst gar nicht |uhoh:
> Gebratene Blutwursscheiben gehören z.B. auch zu solchen Sachen, bin sowieso nicht der Wurstesser und Blutwürste sind ganz übel.
> ...


 
|kopfkrat Das mit dem Probieren hörte sich hier noch irgendwie anders an.
Auch ging es nicht darum, dass jeder alles essen muß. 
Es ist nur eine Frage des Umgangs mit diesem Thema, wenn mich etwas nicht anspricht muß ich es nicht essen, aber ich verleide anderen deshalb nicht den Genuß.|wavey:


----------



## ThomasL (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@Torskfisk

Ja, ich habe mich nicht sehr klar ausgedrückt dort, ich habe Blutwurst schon probiert, allerdings nicht gebraten, das fand ich aber so übel, dass ich auch keine gebratenen Blutwürste probiere  

Irgendjemandem den Genuss von solchen Sachen zu verleiden ist nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Naja, das mit dem "alles probieren" ist auch immer so ne Sache.

Auf der einen Seite verpasst man vieles, wenn man sich an einige Sachen (aus durchaus nachvollziehbaren und verständlichen Gründen) nicht rantraut, wer aber schon weiss was er mag und nicht mehr probireren muss/will, der erspart sich dafür Enttäuschungen.

Ist wohl so ein bisschen Einstellungssache was einem mehr liegt.


----------



## Lotte (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

moin-moin,

nun mal langsam!!!

@ all: thomasl hat es bestimmt nicht sooo ernst gemeint, wie er es eventuell geschrieben hat!!! außerdem sind die textstellen ja auch mit nem grinser versehen!!! ich fühle mich nicht getroffen und freue mich heute schon auf die kommende grünkohlsaison !!!

und gott sei dank mag nicht jeder alles!!! wo kämen wir denn dahin, wenn auf jeder speisekarte das gleiche stehen würde!!! wäre ja der obergau!!!


----------



## Lachsy (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Oh ja , so ein leckeren Grünkohl mit Speck und viel Mettwürstchen  #6 *hunger*

@gdno
wir haben so halt immer Himmel und Erde gegessen, so hat es meine oma schon gekocht. und was meine oma gekocht hatte schmeckte. Mit blutwurst kannste mich jagen. obwohl ne Frische Grützwurst gerade aus dem kessel , die noch warm ist esse ich gerne 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Keine Panik, habe ich auch nicht so ernst gesehen.
Hiermit der grinsi nachgeliefert:
)))))))


----------



## arno (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Moin!
ich hab da noch ne kleine Story, die ich los werden will!

Als Kind bin ich mal zur Kur gefahren, da  ich ein zartes Bürschchen war!
Na, da gabs so leckere Sachen wie  " Himmel und Erde"!
Jedes mal , wenn wir dies bekamen, habe ich den Teller besonders voll gemacht!
Das schmeckte wie Sch... und da habe ich vor lauter Ekel auf den Teller gekotzt!
Oder ich habe mich geweigert eine Erbsensuppe mit darin eingeweichten Keksen zu essen!

Wenn man solchen Sch... einen unschuldigen Kind vorsetzt, sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Kinder so was nicht essen wollen, oder gleich auf den Teller kotzen!

Ok, das war in den 60gern, aber " Himmel und Hölle" gibts ja jetzt auch noch!

Jetzt gibts warscheinlich KONTRA!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Nö, wieso??
Geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich.

Auf der anderen Seite hast Du recht:
Wenn man Kinder mit vorgefertigten Breichen, Tiefkühlpizza, Tütensuppen, alles schön mit Aroma und Geschmacksverstärker großzieht, sollte man sich hinterher wirklich nicht wundern, wenn die was wirklich Gutes nicht mehr schätzen können.

Und jetzt kommt der Macho wieder durch bei mir.
Macho an:
Früher lernten die Töchter noch richtig kochen bei Muttern, meistens gabs nen eigenen Garten dazu aus dem man saisonal beste frische Produkte hatte (ne Möhre frisch aus dem eigenen Garten schmeckt immer noch besser als selbst die beste Ökokarotte!), und heute können die Mädels vor lauter Emanzipation  - äh Kraft - kaum noch laufen, geschweige denn kochen. 
Macho aus

Wir Männer mussten das Kochen immer hart in einer Lehre lernen, und die Mädels wollens nicht mal mehr zu Hause beigebracht bekommen, was für ne Welt.


----------



## Mr. Pink (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

zum glück hab ich es als junge es von meiner mutter beigebracht bekommen. und koche auch heute sehr gerne und viel. dabei mach kochen doch spaß. stimmt, das es immer mehr billig massenware gibt, allein die ganzen wassertomaten, das doch echt für arsch. halte auch mehr wert auf vernünfitges obst und gemüse


----------



## Lachsy (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt kommt der Macho wieder durch bei mir.
> Macho an:
> Früher lernten die Töchter noch richtig kochen bei Muttern, meistens gabs nen eigenen Garten dazu aus dem man saisonal beste frische Produkte hatte (ne Möhre frisch aus dem eigenen Garten schmeckt immer noch besser als selbst die beste Ökokarotte!), und heute können die Mädels vor lauter Emanzipation  - äh Kraft - kaum noch laufen, geschweige denn kochen.
> Macho aus
> ...



eh du macho  ich habe es von meiner oma gelernt. Ob suppen, Braten, Backen. 
Dazu habe ich noch ein Backbuch , neeeeeee ist eigendlich ein urrrralter Kalender, von meiner Oma da stehen gute rezepte drin. Den halte ich in ehren.

Sauerbraten fertig kaufen, ne der wird wenn schon selbst eingelegt. Oder rinderroulade schön mit senf bestreichen und je nach Wahl endweder gehaktes , oder speck und zwiebeln Füllen.

oder Leckere Wirsingrouladen, ja Wirsing kein Weisskohl. Oder mal ein echten Pflaumenkuchen backen, mit hefeteig, als kind durfte ich immer den Teig verprügeln  zur Weihnachtzeit wurde spritzgebäck gebacken. Naschen des Teiges war erlaubt . Mein Bauch tat zwar weh , aber egal 

Auch hat mir meine Oma gezeigt wie man klöße macht, also nix tüte auf 20 minuten ins wasser und fertig . So richtig aus Kartoffeln halb+halb 

Auch vergesse ich den spruch meiner oma nicht " Spar an allem aber nich am Essen " 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## chippog (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

auch ohne macho und völlig imanzipiert wäre es schon schöner, wenn beiderlei geschlecht ein natürlicheres verhältnis zum essen machen hätte. so manch leckeres gericht lässt sich in weniger als einer halben stunde von grundzutaten zubereiten, wenn nur ein bischen übung dabei ist. dass ich mir an manchen wochenenden vier fünf stunden zeit nehme nur um eine leckere sosse zu kochen steht zwar auf einem ganz anderen blatt, ich habe dadurch allerdings auch gelernt, wo ich zeit sparen kann und wie ich auch rasch ein gutes ergebnis erziehle. auch wenn ich sehr gerne einen kochkursus bei dir, thomas f. machen würde, was ich kann habe ich zum -grössten teil durch eigenes experimentieren gelernt. so manche fehler haben mich schliesslich auf die richtige bahn gebracht. einen teil habe ich mir auch angelesen, zum beispiel hier im anglerboard.
apropos seeigel, so fand ich die sehr lecker - jungst in nordnorge zum ersten mal probiert - kann es aber wirklich niemandem verdenken, sie nicht probieren zu wollen! ich probiere halt lieber, bevor ich was leckeres verpasse, habe allerdings in ganz seltenen fällen auch erlebt, dass was wirklich zum k... schmeckt!


----------



## Lotte (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

moin-moin,

auch wenn ihr mich nun für total bescheuert erklärt, aber ich wünschte, daß es heute noch so wäre!!!



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt kommt der Macho wieder durch bei mir.
> Macho an:
> Früher lernten die Töchter noch richtig kochen bei Muttern, meistens gabs nen eigenen Garten dazu aus dem man saisonal beste frische Produkte hatte (ne Möhre frisch aus dem eigenen Garten schmeckt immer noch besser als selbst die beste Ökokarotte!), und heute können die Mädels vor lauter Emanzipation - äh Kraft - kaum noch laufen, geschweige denn kochen.
> Macho aus



meine beiden jungs sind 9 und 7 jahre alt!!! wenn die bei mir sind kommt immer die riesen frage: was sollen wir denn essen??? da kommt dann immer pommes, oder hähnchensticks!!! möööönsch, was könnte ich :v!!! bei denen verdient sich der kerl von bofrost ne goldene nase!!! 

meinen kleinen habe ich mittlerweile soweit, daß wir zusammen kochen!!! und wenn er es nicht mag, bekommt er was anderes!!!! aber probiert wird!!! 
vom weihnachtsmann bekommt der kurze nun nen kochkurs für kinder bei der vhs!!!

schade, daß es nur noch soooo wenig haushalte gibt, bei denen die oma mit unter dem dach lebt!!! da würden ne menge leckerer rezepte und zubereitungsarten erhalten bleiben!!!

fragt doch heute mal jemanden, der unter 30 ist, wie ne echte erbsensuppe gemacht wird!!!! als antwort wird kommen: dose auf und suppe in den topf!!! verspreche ich euch!!! und dann dieser ekelhafte geschmack dieser fertiggerichte!!! die schmecken doch alle gleich!!! da kann man blind keinen rinderbraten von nem hackbraten unterscheiden!!!

als ich in meine junggesellenbude hatte, habe ich ganz schnell diesen kram weggelassen und bin wieder täglich einkaufen gegangen!!!! esse halt viel zu gerne!!!


----------



## ThomasL (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@Lotte



> schade, daß es nur noch soooo wenig haushalte gibt, bei denen die oma mit unter dem dach lebt!!! da würden ne menge leckerer rezepte und zubereitungsarten erhalten bleiben!!!



da ich bei meinen Grosseltern aufgewachsen bin, habe ich schon als Kleinkind immer meiner Grossmutter beim Kochen zugesehen und dann irgendwann selber damit angefangen und bald darauf auch angefangen mit exotischen Gerichten zu experimentieren. Einfach Kochbücher gekauft und drauflosgekocht, an einem Kochkurs war ich nie.

@Thomas9904

das mit dem Gemüse stimmt, ich bin praktisch Selbstversorger mit Gemüse, meine Grossmutter hatte uns mal gekaufte Kohlrabi aufgetischt und nichts gesagt. Mein Grossvater und ich haben dann beide gesagt, die Kohlrabi seinen diesmal aber irgendwie komisch, nicht wie sonst, sie hat's dann gesagt, dass es gekaufte waren und der Unterschied ist wirklich vorhanden und nicht nur Einbildung.


----------



## chippog (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

lachsy, deine oma hat ja so recht! am essen wird nicht gespart!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Hatte ich Macho doch (zumindest ein bisschen) recht ))))))


----------



## arno (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Jetzt haste deinen Spitznamen weg , Thomas!

Äh, ja mein Frau kann noch nach alter schule kochen, auch nach neuer!
Wir wohnen bei meinen Schwiegereltern, ingesammt lebt von der familie meiner Frau nur ihr Bruder nicht mehr hier!
Dafür bin ich ja da!
Unser Sohn ( fast 11 )macht sich auch schon mal was in der Pfanne selbst!
Ich kann auch ganz gut Kochen, nur die Küche sieht danach wie ein Schlachtfeld aus!
Das mache ich aber selber wieder sauber!
Mit Fertigfraß kann man mich aus dem Haus treiben!
Bei uns wird jeden Tag gekocht, meist macht es meine Frau, da sie hausfrau und Mutter ist!
Manchmal, aber viel zu selten koche ich auch !
Da sollte ich mal was drann ändern!


----------



## gdno (22. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@thomasL
ist schon in ordnung ich pack die friedenspfeife aus und damit ist die sache vergeben und vergessen

also zur "hausfrauenküche" muss ich mal folgendes sagen:
MÄDELS IHR SEID KLASSE!!!!!!
hausfrauen kochen zwar anders als gelernte köche aber nicht schlechter in vielen fällen sogar besser
bestes beispiel eintöpfe,ich wage die behauptung das selbst die besten köche keinen annähernd so guten eintopf kochen können wie manche hausfrau (ich schliesse mich da mal mit ein,also bei den köchen)

@lotte 
ich finds klasse das du deinen kindern das gute essen beizubringen versuchst weiter so
sowas ist heute einfach viel zu selten zumal viele junge eltern ja selber die gute küche nicht mehr kennen und sich ebenfalls hauptsächlich von pommes,döner,pizza,usw.ernähren.an dir sollten sich einige leute mal ein beispiel nehmen dann wäre auch die gesundheitslage in deutschland wahrscheinlich besser

gruß euern gdno


----------



## chippog (25. September 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@ thomasl! kuck, das mit dem kohlrabi ist doch ein ganz gediegenes erlebnis!! so etwas bringt mich in der küche wesentlich weiter als alle profikochbücher und -kochkurse!!! tja, thomasmitdenzahlen, du bist und bleibst mein liebster macho, zumindest in der küche! guter arno, dass du das dann selber sauber machst, ist eine ganz runde sache! meine achtung hast du! und deinem sohn viel erfolg am herd! alte küche, neue solche, spielt keine rolle, solange es schmeckt. genau das scheint ja deine frau drauf zu haben! gdno, nu mach ma halblang, auch beste köche können einen geilen eintopf hinkriegen! es muss nur herz mit drin sein, das des koches, also selbstverständlich bildlich gesprochen. an sonsten finde ich, dass gerade eintöpfe zum experimentieren locken, locken sollten. ausser mogeln - halbfabrikate und so - sollte alles erlaubt sein!


----------



## gdno (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

soo dann wolln wa ma wieder

unser überraschungsmenü von heute:

1.zucchinischiffchen mit lachstatar auf kräuterschaum

2.muschelsüppchen "rheinische art"

3.hähnchenroulade mit frischen pfifferlingen und weißer balsamicosoße
auf grünen bandnudeln

4.kriminelles apfelparfait


so mal schaun obs hier jetzt mal wieder neue beiträge gibt
gruß an alle die bisher so fleissig mitdiskutiert haben



euern gdno



ps:wie bereitet ihr eigentlich muscheln so zu? 
wie schmecken sie euch am besten?


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



> 1.zucchinischiffchen mit lachstatar auf kräuterschaum
> 
> 2.muschelsüppchen "rheinische art"



wenn ich schon immer "chen" hintendran lese :q ..... 



> 3.hähnchenroulade mit frischen pfifferlingen und weißer balsamicosoße
> auf grünen bandnudeln



hört sich fein an



> 4.kriminelles apfelparfait


Was ist das ?


----------



## Jörg2 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Hallo, 

dann will ich auch mal Mittmischen. Hier der Menuplan eines Zweipersonenhaushalts aus Berlin von diesem Wochenende:

Samstag:

Für mich:

Selbsgemachte Pilzsuppe von selbst gefangenen Mischpilzen

Für Freundin:

Tiefkühlpizza mit Mozzarella


Am Sonntag:

mit Hackfleisch gefülllte Paprika an Kartoffeln aus eigener Ernte (LECKER!!)
dazu einen Rioja Riserva (doppelt LECKER!!)

Zu dem von gdno genannten Gerichten: Stell doch mal bitte das Rezept von der Hähnchenroulade ein. Hört sich nähmlich sehr interressant an.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## chippog (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

das mit dem kriminellen apfeldinges klingt ja interessant... heisst das so weil du da die reste der vorwoche reinhaust und das lebensmittelamt will dir gerichtlich an den kragen oder was steckt da hinter?

süsswassermuscheln? oder doch miesmuscheln, sind da miesmuscheln drin, in der rheinischen art? dann brauchst du mich gar nicht erst fragen, da ich nach mehr als hundert lietern von mir selbst entschalten - fürs winterliche schellfisch- und wittlingangeln - solchen solche nicht mehr aufen teller haben will! sollten es jedoch herz-, kamm-, messer- oder andere sorten sein, die dünste ich gerne in trockenen weisswein und schwenk sie noch mal ganz leicht bräunend in butter.

was ist denn nun rheinische art bei muschelsüppchen - wobei ich dem guten franzl da nur beistimmen kann, "a suppn will i ham o nett a supperl" nenn es von mir aus französisch, wenn dir das wort suppe zu platt ist, aber lass doch das chen weg.


----------



## gdno (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

was ein "chen" so alles bewirken kann!!!!!:m 

nein chippog das kriminelle apfelparfait heist nicht so weil ich im knast muss wenn der esser das nicht überlebt hat sonder es heist so weil ich es auf dem teller hinter karamellgittern eingesperrt habe
ein parfait ist übrigens eine art speiseeis nur etwas anders hergestellt und meistens mit allohol


so nun mal zur roulade:
für eine braucht man:
1 hähnchenbrust ohne haut und knochen(ca.160gr.)
ca. 50gr frische pilze(pfifferlinge,champignons,steinpilze,austernpilze)
1 scheibe toastbrot
speck 
zwiebeln
1 eigelb
estragon,schnittlauch,melisse
sahne
klaren balsamico
grüne nudeln

die brust zu einem schmetterling aufschneiden,mit klarsichfolie abdecken und vorsichtig plattieren
pilze,speck und zwiebeln fein würfeln und in butter anschwenken,in eine schale geben und das eigelb sowie die gehackten kräuter dazugeben,würzen
die rinde vom toast entfernen und das brot zwischen den händen fein zerreiben und ebenfalls zu der pilzmasse geben
grüne nudeln kochen
die pilzmasse auf die hähnchenbrust aufstreichen,vorsichtig einrollen und mit ein oder zwei zahnstochern fixieren
umluftofen auf 160 grad vorgeheizt haben
die roulade in einer pfanne von allen seiten anbraten und ca 10-12 minuten im ofen fertiggaren
die fertige roulade warm stellen und den bratsatz mit etwas balsamico aufgiessen,soweit reduzieren lassen bis ein dicklicher sirupo entsteht und mit etwas sahne angiessen,etwas estragon dazu,abschmecken und FEDDICH
das anrichten überlass ich eurer fantasie


guten appetit



gruß euern gdno


----------



## chippog (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

sag doch gleich hinter gittern...
die roulade klingt nicht schlecht! muss es mal mit einer kaupanenbrust ausprobieren, weil sie saftiger ist!


----------



## gdno (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

ich vergaß

der begriff rheinische art ist die zubereitung von miesmuscheln in einer brühe aus gemüse(sellerie,möhren,poree,zwiebeln) und weiswein,gewürzt mit lorbeerblatt,piment,senfsaat,nelke,wacholderbeeren,gestossener schwarzer pfeffer,gehackte petersilie)
das ganze wird dann schön gedünstet
dazu reicht man dann pumpernickel mit dick butter drauf und in einer tasse die muschelbrühe mit dem gemüse(die ist dann leider trübe wenn man die muscheln darin gedünstet hat aber saulecker)
wenn die gut gemacht sind kann ich mich da wochenlang von ernähren


----------



## gdno (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

durch das füllen und die relativ kurze garzeit bleibt die roulade tatsächlich saftig,abgesehen davon ist in deutschland ein kapaun schwer zu kriegen


----------



## chippog (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

von mir noch ein nachschlag zum thema rheinisch: was haben denn miesmuscheln mit dem rheinland zu tun, könnte ich jetzt fragen und werde, falls ich das rezept ausprobieren sollte, doch lieber andere muschelarten, gar fisch benutzen (siehe oben wegen miesmuscheln und chippog). das mit dem pumpernickel im fisch- und meeresfrüchtezusammenhang ist meiner meinung nach zu wenig untersucht! allein schon zu krabben, auf schwedisch räkor, auf norwegisch reker, mit getostetem weissbrot, knoblauchmayonnaie und schampus ist pumpernickel ein absoluter volltreffer! c. hippog


----------



## gdno (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

jo pumpernickel is echt n hit aber wer weis denn wo der name herkommt?

was muscheln mit dem rheinland zu tun haben kann ich mir nur so erklären das muscheln früher ein arme leute essen waren und das rheinland mal eine recht arme region war und die muscheln die einzige erschwingliche form von "seafood"darstellten


----------



## Jörg2 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für das einstellen des Rezeptes für die Roulade. Kann ich mir persönlich auch gut mit Spinat vorstellen, da meine Freundin kein Pilzfan ist.

Und zum Thema Pumpernickel: Eigentlich reicht auch schon ein gutes Vollkorn-Sauerteig-Brot. Ich finde zum Beispiel, dass zu einem guten Nordseekrabbensalat nichts besser passt als dieses. Gönne ich mir jeden Freitag nach der Arbeit. Ist schon zu einer Art Ritual geworden. 

Mit "chen" die Namen der Gerichte enden zu lassen ist eine absolute Geschmacksfrage. Hier in Berlin ist das, soweit ich dies in den guten Restaurants beobachten kann ein bisschen aus der Mode gekommen. Ich denke sowieso, dass der Trend eher dahin geht, wieder ein bisschen bodenständiger zu kochen, dafür aber mit frischen und allerbesten Zutaten.

Wie ein Sprichwort sagt: "Manchmal ist weniger mehr."

In diesem Sinne
schöne Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Sxxlflx (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

ich hätte da auch noch was...geht ruckzuck und war sehr lecker...

neulich fing ich in der elbe eine wunderschöne 43er schleie...scheinen da neuerdings häufig gefangen zu werden...zwei tage vorher wurde an derselben stelle ne 50er gefangen...
jedenfalls lag diese ne weile in meinem froster, da ich an dem tag keine lust auf fisch hatte...
gestern dann nahm ich das schöne stück mit auf arbeit un des gab ein leckeres personalessen...ich dünstete sie in weißwein mit schalotten, servierte sie auf glasierten weintrauben mit kokosreis und orangensauce...es war sehr lecker...
und eigentlich mag ich fisch nicht gedünstet oder gekocht...aber in kombination mit der süße war es einfach nur geil...


----------



## gdno (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

wen du so auf die süße variante stehst pochier fisch mal in kokosmilch mit etwas zitronengras
dazu dann ein mangochutney (kannst auch anderes obst nehmen) und asiatische nudeln oder reis(am besten basmati)
ist auch sehr lecker,mögen vor allem leute die sonst nicht so für fisch sind


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Nur süß mag ich nicht so, die asiatische "Variante" Süßes mit Scharfem oder Saurem zu kombinieren schon eher.

Man muss da nur aufpasse nnicht zu viel "Süß" zu erwischen, as muss in der Kombination mit Schärfe/Säure ausgewogen sein.


----------



## gdno (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

recht hat der thomas,ich vergaß das zu erwähnen,natürlich ist es wichtig das der fisch nicht für ein dessert gehalten wird


----------



## Sxxlflx (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

das mit dem fisch in kokosmilch klingt nicht schlecht...ähnliches hatte ich in einer indischen küche in welcher ich einst arbeitete...
mein lehrausbilder damals war auch so ein südostasienfan...bereiste jedes jahr 5 wochen lang ein anderes land da unten und brachte immer ne reisetasche voller gewürzzeugs mit...und dann wurde probiert...als sehr positiv blieb in meinem hirn eine cocos-curry-suppe...einfach kokosmilch, etwas kokosmark, einen esslöffel von der roten currypaste und curcuma aufkochen...auf die gewünschte dicke abbinden und dann nen schuß sahne dazu...als einlage dann grüne erbsen...diese suppe ist sehr scharf, aber die kokosmilch neutralisiert die schärfe sofort, so das es kein unangenehmes nachbrennen gibt...

ansonsten sag ich mir immer das es keine grenze beim kochen gibt...momentan steh ich in einer böhmischen küche, was ich auch ganz interessant finde, aber mein chef ist dermaßen konservativ beim kochen und anrichten, das wir uns schon öfters mal ein wenig in die haare bekommen, da ich ihn immer dazu überreden will mehr lockerheit, zumindest auf den teller, zu bringen...weg von diesen salatbombengarnierungen...


----------



## chippog (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

was'n ne salatbombengarnierung??

na ich drück dir mal die daumen, dass du deinen chef etwas bekehren kannst! klingt an sonsten etwas trostlos.

muss doch mal loswerden, was mich am wochenende so glücklich gemacht hat! anderorts im ab war ja von einer ominösen nordnorwegentour zu lesen. der erste und sechsundsiebzigeinhalb zentimeter lange heilbutt dieser tour wurde von mir endlich mit grösster vorfreude in den backofen geschoben. da er denn dann doch etwas zu lang war, habe ich zuerst den kopf abgetrennt und in eine freie ecke des backbleches gelegt und nach mehrfachem ausprobieren schliesslich auch noch den schwanz etwas gekappt. da dieses schwanzmuskelstückchen sowieso ehr trocken geworden wäre, habe ich es kurz entschlossen in der bauchhöhle des buttes verstaut! nach belegen des "fischkammes" mit butterflöckchen goss ich noch eineinhalb tässchen grünen veltliner in das backblech und ab das ganze für neunzig minuten - zirka zwanzig minuten pluss zehn minuten per zentimeter an der dicksten stelle des plattfisches gemessen und das ganze per stopf- oder stricknadel kontrolliert - in den hundertfünfzig grad warmen backofen. die sosse habe ich aus mehlbutterschwitze gelöscht mit weisswein, hühnerbrühe und nach und nach auch dem saft vom backblech samt salz und etwas senf gemacht. somit war sie recht verhalten, was dem sagenhaft schmeckenden heilbutt nur gut tat! frische kartoffeln, gleichzeitig mit dem - aber nicht am - heilbutt gebackene kirschtomaten und eine weitere beilage aus roten und braunen linsen, mit angedünsteten gehackten zwiebeln und kurz vor schluss hinzugefügten apfelstückchen rundeten ab. die spühlung bestand aus einem sagenhaften grünen veltliner und zwei sancerreweinen. der heilbutt zerfloss förmlich auf der zunge und bildete den kullinarischen nachtrag und höhepunkt zweier fantastischer angelwochen! ach ja, abgesehen vom kopffleisch, welches laut aussage meines gaumens das absolut beste ist, war das schwanzmuskelstückchen diesmal nicht der trockenste teil des fisches und wies eine perfekte konsistens auf!! acht leutens assen mit und das vierte filet kam gestern und auch heute kalt in einem nudelsalat zum einsatz; auch dass ein hochgenuss! bei einem heilbutt in dieser grösse kann ich es nicht übers herz bringen, andere zubereitungsarten zu verwenden, weil die schlichtheit der zubereitung den eigengeschmack und die konsistens besonders betont! abschliessend kann ich nur schreiben, dass der fang eines heilbuttes vom ersten anbiss bis zum letzten bissen ein unbeschreibliches erlebniss ist!


----------



## Sxxlflx (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> was'n ne salatbombengarnierung??


 

ein stück blattsalat und zwei sorten rohkost drüber...ne tomaten ecke und dressing...ich hasse es...is übrigens bei prüfungen auch nicht mehr erwünscht und ergibt minuspunklte...


----------



## chippog (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Soulfly schrieb:
			
		

> ein stück blattsalat und zwei sorten rohkost drüber...ne tomaten ecke und dressing...ich hasse es...is übrigens bei prüfungen auch nicht mehr erwünscht und ergibt minuspunklte...



haste recht soulfly! sehr lieblos und sowas von abgedroschen!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



> haste recht soulfly! sehr lieblos und sowas von abgedroschen!!!



schmeckt aber


----------



## chippog (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> schmeckt aber


sicherlich guter franz, aber wenn ich schon ins ristorante rannte hätt ich für mein geld doch etwas mehr "pfiff" und geschmacklichen genuss erwartet. oben genanntes ist für mich imbissbudenniveau. c. hippog


----------



## gdno (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

hallo leute 
ich habe heute mein erstes wildschwein aus der decke geschlagen und zerlegt 
war ne heiden arbeit hat aber spaß gemacht und ich hab wieder was neues gelernt 
fand ich echt klasse von mein k-chef das der uns sowas ermöglicht(zumal wir kein betrieb sind der viel wild verarbeitet)


----------



## gdno (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

achso diese salatblattgarnituren mit orangenscheibe und tomatenecke find ich ebenfalls überflüssig
sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß und optisch issat auch nich der bringer

was haltet ihr einxlich vom marcelinho?
viele betriebe in unserer region haben sich da beschwert sie hätten zu schlecht abgeschnitten(wir natürlich nicht:m ),obwohl der marcelinho ja nach aussagen von gästen bewertet und sich nicht auf die aussage eines einzelnen kritikers bezieht 
was haltet ihr davon?



gruß euern gdno


----------



## Rotauge (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

So, jetzt blend ich auch mal ein! Hab aber aus aktuellem Anlass eine bzw. mehrere Fragen. Ich möchte demnächst ein paar Gänsekeulen zubereiten, weiß aber noch nicht wie. Gebt mir mal ein paar Tips und ein paar Rezepte :m


----------



## gdno (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

hallo rotauge 
ich kann dich ja am samstag mal ergiebig instruieren 
wir verarbeiten im jahr so an die 1000 gänsekeulen
mal schauen ob was für dich dabei ist


----------



## Rotauge (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Bei 1000 Keulen werde ich schon was finden


----------



## gdno (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

so dann wollen wir den trööt mal wider etwas in wallung bringen!!!

was haltet ihr einxlich von diesem spanischen spezialisten dessen küche eher ein chemielabor ist als ne küche?
also der arbeitet  mit flüssigstickstoff und was weis ich nicht alles,serviert 15gängige menüs und suppen die aussehen als wäre der schaum aus der badewanne schlecht geworden 

also ich kann mich mit dem kerl definitiv nicht anfreunden
da war auch neúlich son bericht über den,er hats tatsächlich fertig gebracht ein rinderfilet im ganzen 2 stunden lang in destilliertem wasser zu kochen,hat es dann in recht dünne scheiben geschnitten und mit nem gasbrenner gebräunt,genau ab diesem moment konnte ich den kerl nich mehr leiden!!!

apropos:wie mögt ihr einxlich euer steak?
also ich mussat so haben dasset noch muh macht wenne da mitte gabel reinstichs,also so zwischen bleu und englisch,medium ist mir persönlich schon viel zu durch


gruß euern gdno


----------



## ThomasL (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



> da war auch neúlich son bericht über den,er hats tatsächlich fertig gebracht ein rinderfilet im ganzen 2 stunden lang in destilliertem wasser zu kochen,hat es dann in recht dünne scheiben geschnitten und mit nem gasbrenner gebräunt,genau ab diesem moment konnte ich den kerl nich mehr leiden!!!



hört sich total bescheuert an, müsste sowas nicht haben, manche kommen halt auf alle möglichen und unmöglichen Ideen um irgendwie aufzufallen#q 

Die Steaks mag ich am liebsten medium.


----------



## gdno (1. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

so das ü-menü von heute

1.
medaillon vom hirsch auf kräutercrepe mit cranberry-birnen-chutney

2.
klare suppe von steinbutt und seeteufel

3.
tournedos unter der pastinaken-pilzkruste
mit estragon-pfeffer-soße und roten bandnudeln

4.
amarettini-parfait mit boskop-feigen-konfit


----------



## Jörg2 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Hallo,

wenn mir jemand das Essen dort bezahlt und mir einen Tisch reserviert würde ich gerne hingehen. Der hat auch eine Technik, bei dem er alles flüssige geeliert. Würd mich wirklich mal interessieren, aber wie ich gehört habe ist der bis auf Jahre ausgebucht.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Sxxlflx (17. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Jörg2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn mir jemand das Essen dort bezahlt und mir einen Tisch reserviert würde ich gerne hingehen. Der hat auch eine Technik, bei dem er alles flüssige geeliert. Würd mich wirklich mal interessieren, aber wie ich gehört habe ist der bis auf Jahre ausgebucht.
> 
> ...


 
das mit dem gelieren is eigentlich ganz einfach...einfach etwas agar-agar nehmen, das wird beim warmmachen auch nich mehr flüssig...

was das essen angeht, ich habe zwar ein paar posts weiter vorher gesagt, das ich keine grenzen beim kochen kenne, aber 15-gänge menüs sind stark übertrieben und wurden nicht ohne grund vor einiger zeit mehr oder weniger "eingestellt". außerdem macht der aufwasch das menü nur sinnlos teuer...

was das KOCHEN von rinderfilet angeht fällt mir nix mehr zu ein...mal ne frage nebenbei, weil ich den noch nie gesehen habe, wo darf ich den denn bewundern?


----------



## arno (17. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Moin!
Fleisch (Steaks) esse ich immer Gar!
Fisch natürlich auch, aber Matjes geht noch!
Ich esse nur Gemüse oder Obst roh!
Ich weis, da bin ich in manchen Augen ein Banause, aber ist bei mir eben Prinzip!
Da kann man sich eventuell zuviel wechhohlen!
Salmonellen möchte ich da nicht so gern haben!
Ich traue da keinem Metzger, der mir sagt :ist frisch und gut!


----------



## Sxxlflx (17. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

da denkst du so wie viele, aber mal ganz ehrlich ein durchgebratenes rumpsteak läßt sich doch einfach mal nicht kauen...es sei denn du läßt es noch ein bis anderthalb std weichschmoren...


----------



## arno (17. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Soulfly schrieb:
			
		

> da denkst du so wie viele, aber mal ganz ehrlich ein durchgebratenes rumpsteak läßt sich doch einfach mal nicht kauen...es sei denn du läßt es noch ein bis anderthalb std weichschmoren...



Hehe, das letzte Steak hab ich eh so ungefähr vor 3 Jahren gegessen!
Das nächste wird wohl auch erst in 3 Jahren sein!
Gibt ja noch anderes Fleisch!


----------



## gdno (18. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

ich bins mal wieder 
war am sonntag beim 2. NRW Landeskochwettbewerb der Berufskollegs im „Junior-Kochduell“ während der _Wunschland_ in Hamm mein team hat dort von 15 berufsschulen den 2.platz gemacht(nur 0,5 punkte hinter dem ersten).
in der einzelwertung war ich ebenfalls zweiter(wieder nur 0,5 punkte)von insgesamt 45 teilnehmern. 
den genauen ablauf un die wertung könnt ihr euch ja mal unter www.wunschland.info anschauen.


@soulfly
der kocht irnxwo in spanien und wird von vielen als bester koch der welt bezeichnet
hin und wieder gibbet ma berichte über den im fernsehn


gruß euern gdno



ps.:drückt mir für dienstag die daumen,da hab ich schriftliche prüfung!!!


----------



## gdno (18. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

und ein schönes ü-menü gabs auch wieder

amuse bouche:
kleiner wilder max (wie strammer max nur mit wildschweinschinken und wachtelei)
1.
hausgemachte fischsülze mit yoghurt-ajoli und pariser kartoffeln

2.
cremesuppe vom muskat-kürbis mit ingwerchips

3.
hirschsteak"strindberg" auf wachholdersoße 
mit nuss-romanesco und birnen-kartoffelgratin

4.
yoghurt-nussterrine,schwarz-weisses schokoladenparfait und eistrüffel


----------



## Sxxlflx (18. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

bevor es der thomas wieder merkt...viermal nuss...im letzten gang sogar zweimal im selben gericht...zweimal der rohstoff kartoffel...zweimal rohstoff joghurt...bei der praktischen prüfung hättest du damit ganz schlechte karten...

die schriftliche prüfung sollttest du mit links schaffen, wenn du in der schule mit nem halben ohr hingehört hast...also, viel glück...


----------



## chippog (18. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

drück ich dir mal die daumen, gdno!


----------



## arno (18. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Ich drück auch mal kräftig mit!


----------



## gdno (19. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Soulfly schrieb:
			
		

> bevor es der thomas wieder merkt...viermal nuss...im letzten gang sogar zweimal im selben gericht...zweimal der rohstoff kartoffel...zweimal rohstoff joghurt...bei der praktischen prüfung hättest du damit ganz schlechte karten...
> 
> die schriftliche prüfung sollttest du mit links schaffen, wenn du in der schule mit nem halben ohr hingehört hast...also, viel glück...


 

also ich zähl nur zweimal nuss aber ist egal
bei der praktischen prüfung braucht übrigens nicht auf die abstimmung der gänge geachtet werden,es wird jeder gang einzeln bewertet. ist ,wie ich heute erfahren habe sogar bei der meisterprüfung so!

vielen dank schon mal für die gedrückten daumen



gruß euern gdno


----------



## Sxxlflx (19. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				gdno schrieb:
			
		

> und ein schönes ü-menü gabs auch wieder
> 
> amuse bouche:
> kleiner wilder max (wie strammer max nur mit wildschweinschinken und wachtelei)
> ...


 
MUSKAT-kürbis, NUSS Romanescu, Joghurt-NUSSterrine

macht dreimal...und dann hab ich schande über mich trüffel als pilz mit nuss verwechselt, man bin ich blösd...
bei der prüfung wird jeder gang einzeln bewertet richtig...aber auch das menü im ganzen...und dann sind dopplungen in materialiuen, garverfahren, farben oder ähnlichen punktabzug...man sagt auch menüregeln dazu...die solltest du schon beachten...es sei denn du machst ein NUSS-menü oder ein fischmenü...dann darf in jedem gang der gewollte rohstoff vorkommen,, aber dann darfst du wieder die garverfahren nicht wiederholen oder die farbkombis...


----------



## gdno (21. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

jetzt musst dir mir aber noch sagen was ein muskat-kürbis mit nüssen zu tun hat!! der heist nämlich nur so und schmeckt leicht nach muskat-nuss,ist aber de facto ein kürbis,also doch nur zwei mal,abgesehen davon ist muskatnuss ein gewürz und würde somit nicht als verwendeter rohstoff zählen(schon gar nicht als nuss)oder zählt es auch als nuss wenn ich nen braten aus großer bzw.kleiner nuss mache?? )))
das mit den menüregeln ist mit sicherheit richtig und das es einen positiven eindruck macht wenn man die beachtet ist bestimmt auch so, aber sie werden nicht bewertet!!!,das hat uns schließlich der vorsitzende des prüfungausschusses ausdrücklich so erklärt und wenn man sich auf dessen aussage nicht stützen kann auf wen dann?

achso und ein trüffel im dessert hat übrigens herzlich wenig mit dem pilz aus dem perigord zu tun aber immerhin sind wir uns schon mal einig das es keine nuss ist!!!



gruß euern gdno


----------



## Sxxlflx (22. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Muskat kommt von der muskatNUSS. und wenn du es im menü schreibst dann ist es eine dopplung. dann lass doch das muskat einfach weg und du bist auf der sicheren seite, wobei du den rest dennoch ändern müßtest.

das menüregeln nicht gewertet werden, finde ich dennoch mehr als komisch...hier bei uns wird da peinlichst genau drauf geachtet...


----------



## gdno (22. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

ist schon richtig das muskat von muskatnuss kommt jedoch heist dieser spezielle kürbis nunmal so und hat auch einen ganz eigenen geschmack(anders als zb. hokkaido-kürbis) weswegen ich die erwähnung dessen doch durchaus wichtig finde.
was die menüregeln angeht kann ich mir das nur so erklären das ihr vielleicht ne andere prüfungsordnung habt als wir in nrw und dafür dann andere sachen stärker bewertet werden


gruß euern gdno

ps.: prüfung heute ist ganz gut gelaufen,ergebnis gibbet leider erst in 6 wochen :-(


----------



## gdno (22. November 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

achso wo sind einxlich die ganzen annern spezialisten????
in diesem thread is irnxwie recht ruhig geworden !!!


----------



## gdno (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*







was haltet ihr davon???
so als nette deko für ne rauchfischplatte fürs buffet
ist aus nem rettich geschnitzt


----------



## gdno (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

mmmhhh 
die köche alle im weihnachtsstress oder im urlaub???
hat doch so gut angefangen hier,warum gibbet getz nur noch so wenig resonanz?

habt ihr mich nich mehr lieb?

gruß euern gdno


----------



## barta (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

also ich finds geil!!! auch, wenn nur hobbykoch
wenn ich das schnitzen müsste....die armen fingerchen


----------



## gdno (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

soooo ihr lieben profi- und hobbyköche 
ich hatte heute meine praktische abschlussprüfung.

mein warenkorb bestand aus folgenden bestandteilen:
*3 ganze hähnchen*
*1500gr kartoffeln(mehlig)*
*1000gr wirsing*
*3 saiblinge*
500gr rote beete
100gr feldsalat
*500gr rundkornreis*
3 birnen (abate)
3 äpfel
500gr kirschen(tk)
diverse lebensmittel die in jeder küche da sind wie mehl ,milch ,eier usw.
daraus musste ein drei-gang menü für sechs personen hergestellt werden

die fett gedruckten rohstoffe mussten verwendet werden,desweiteren sollte in der vorspeise ein nudelteig verarbeitet werden
sämtliches koch- und anrichtegeschirr mussten wir ebenfalls mitbringen


1.
Rapunzel-nudelsalat mit geräuchertem saiblingsfilet

2.
gebratene hähnchenbrust mit rote beete-kruste auf wirsing-kartoffeldurcheinender

3.
milchreis-auflauf-pudding mit apfel-birnen-kompott und kirschsoße

offiziell erhalte ich mein ergebnis am 31.1.
einer der prüfer hat mir aber bereits gesteckt das ich mit ner note zwischen 2 und 3 bestanden habe,bei der note waren die sich noch nicht ganz einig,aber hauptsache bestanden



gruß euern gdno


----------



## arno (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Klasse gdno!
Hört sich schon mal gut an!
Aber Nummer 2, schmeckt das wirklich?
Hört sich zumindest für mich komischan, Hähnchen und Rote Beete!


----------



## gdno (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

hallo arno
freut mich das endlich mal wieder jemand hier mitschreibt
das mit der roten beete ist echtn hit
meine chefin hätte mich auch fast ermordet als ich das mal im ü-menü gemacht habe aber als die teller dann wie abgeleckt zurückkamen wollte sie auch unbedingt mal probieren und war begeistert.


gruß euern gdno


----------



## arno (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Na gleich ermorden, das geht ja auch nicht, aber an den Pranger stellen ist schon ok!
LOL!
Na wenns wirklich schmeckt!
Manches hört sich ja wirklich komisch an und schmeckt halt trotzdem!
Hast Du denn noch mehr solche Exoten zu bieten, gdno?


----------



## gdno (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

erdbeeren mit grünem pfeffer
birnen-senf-sorbet
mousse au chocolat mit rosmarin
schokoladen-ingwer-soße
schokoladensoße zum wildbraten
chili con carne mit schokolade(istn echter knaller)
rumpsteak mit sardellen(ist einxlich klasisch kennt heute aber keiner mehr nennt sich dann mirabeau)
salat aus zucchini und kaktusfeigen
geräucherte nudeln oder reis
sauerbraten vom schweinenacken(eins meiner laibgerichte)
frittierte rote beete als garintur für desserts
paprika-ananas-ragout
sauerkirsch-parfait mit chili

so nun bin ich mal gespannt was da noch so alles kommt und ob wir es so schaffen den fred hier mal wieder in wallung zu bringen


----------



## arno (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Ääääh, bist Du sicher, das Du die Prüfung bestanden hast?

Damit kommst Du bestimmt mal ins TV!

Kennst Du Bratleberwurst mit Erdbeermarmelade?
Oder
Möpkenbrot mit Honig oder mit Rübensirup?

Meine kreation:
Oder gebratenen Aal mit Single Malt, bevorzugt mit Laphroaig 10 Jahre Standart?
Bei starker Hitze einfach nen Glas 2cl drüber gießen und dazu Bratkartoffeln


----------



## gdno (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

also die leberwurst mit der marmelade könnte ich mir vorstellen möpkenbrot kenn ich leider nich
das mit dem aal und dem whisky kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen

ich nehme whisky zum beizen von lachsen oder forellen


----------



## arno (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Hab noch nie nen Fisch gebeizt!
Wie geht so was denn eigendlich!

Möpkenbrot ist ein Art von Blutwurst nur mit mehr Blut und Mehl!
Macht man eigendlich aus Schweineblut und meist zur Schlachtzeit!


----------



## gdno (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

achso du meinst panhas,auch wurstebrot genannt,also mit rübenkraut kenn ich das wohl
panhas bei uns besteht aus wurstebrühe(kochbrühe der frischen schlachtwürstre mit den geplatzten wurstresten)fettem speck,buchweizenmehl und blut.ist eine westfälische spezialität,und wird meistens mit bratskartoffeln,schmorzwibeln und saurer gurke gegessen.wir haben aber auch gäste die das dann mit rübenkraut bestellen.ich selber mag zwar blutwurstund konsorten sehr gerne aber mit panhas kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden.

beizen ist einem fisch mittels salz und zucker das wasser zu entziehen und den fisch dadurch haltbar und schmackhaft zu machen.das bekannteste verfahren ist der graved lachs.
rezepturen und anweisungen dazu findest du hier im board reichlich.ist echt ne sauleckere sache wenn man den selbst macht!
wenn du das mal probieren möchtest kann ich dir gerne mal einige sehr leckere varianten aufschreiben.



gruß euern gdno


----------



## arno (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Moin!
Ja, mach das mal mit den varianten gdno!
Kann man das auch mit normalen Forellen machen?

Stimmt Möpkenbrot ist ne Westfälische Spezialität und nicht jedermanns Ding!


----------



## gdno (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

klar geht das auch mit forellen gut arno
am einfachsten isset aber mit lachs
am besten besorgst du dir zwei seiten lachs(mit haut und schuppen) von jeweils ca. einem kilo
in einer schüssel vermischst du dann 200gr salz mit 150gr zucker(hier gibt es in etwa soviele verhältnisvaritionen wie salzkörner)und dazu noch 2 cl einer spirituose deiner wahl.diese mischung verteilst du nun auf ener lachsseite,die mit der hautseite nach unten in einem hohenm gefäß liegen sollte(der lachs verliert sehr viel wasser und es kann sonst schon mal zu ner überflutung im kühlschrank kommen).darauf legst du dann die andere lachseite mit der hautseite nach oben,dann darauf noch ein frühstücksbrett o.ä.und beschwerst die ganze sache mir ca. einem kilo diamanten oder platin oder irnxwas in der richtung(n tetrapack milch geht zur not auch).dann die ganze sache für 36 stunden in den kühlschrank(je länger die ganze sache in der beize bleibt desto haltbarer ist es dann auch,allerdings wird es irnxwann zu einer recht trockenen und zähen angelegenheit,das optimum in sachen geschmack liegt so zwischen 24 und 48 stunden beizdauer).danach die flüssigkeit abgießen und die lachseiten kalt abwaschen,trockentupfen und nochmals für 24 stunden in den kühlschrank geben.
somit haben wir schon mal ein grundrezept welches wir beliebig erweitern können.
1. 
man gebe viel gehackten dill und ein paar scheiben zitrone zu der beize und bestreiche die fertigen lachsseiten mit honig und ebenfalls geschnittenem dill(das ist die klassische variante)

2.
die ganze sache mit ouzo und anissaat(etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber für leute die anis mögen ein hit)

3.
mit pflaumenwein,chili und koriander(mein persönlicher favorit)

4.
mit whisky,gestoßenem grünem pfeffer und knoblauch(für alle die es gerne pikant mögen)

usw.usw.usw.

hierbei sind der fantasie keine grenzen gesetzt,einfach ausprobieren was dir schmeckt.
bei forellen musst du natürlich andere mengen nehmen und die beizdauer auf max. 24 stunden begrenzen.ich nehme für ne forelle von 600gr(also zwei filets a ca.180-200gr 50gr salz und 35 gr zucker sowie ein paar tropfen sprit) 
solltest du noch fragen haben einfach per pn meine telefonnummer erfragen und anrufen.


gruß euern gdno


----------



## arno (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Hallo gdno!

Platin und Diamanten in dieser Menge habe ich leider nicht im Haus!
Das liegt selbstverständlich auf der Bank!

Das klingt ja alles recht einfach, da müsste sogar ich das schaffen!
Mit Forellen hat es sich ja erstmal für ne gewisse Zeit, bis das Eis wieder wech ist!
Und dann haben die ja auch noch Laichzeit, da sollen die ja nicht unbedingt schmecken, habe ich mir sagen lassen!

Ich werde dann wohl die Whiskyvariante nehmen, ist eh mein Hausgetränk!
Da ich aber hauptsächlich Whisky vonIslay trinke, bezweifle ich das daß dann PIKANT schmecken wird!
Ich werde dann mal bei Gelegenheit berichten oder Dich dazu vorher nochmals kantktieren!

Heute gabs bei uns zum Abendessen selbstgemachte Pizza!
Einfach lecker, ich belege die für mich immer extra stark mit Tunfisch und Käse, dazu Tomaten und wenn die Pizza aus dem Ofen kommt, mache ich dann Oregano drauf.
Als Nachtisch gabs Vanilleeis.


----------



## chippog (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

blauschimmelkäse mit ingwer- und/oder pomeranzenmarmelade

gebratene makrelenfilets fangfrisch mit roh gerührter preisselbeermarmelade mit max dreissig prozent zucker an stampfkartoffeln

wildbraten oder ähnliches, hauptsache wild, mit gebratenen quittenstückchen die grosszügig von steinzellen und haut befreit wurden mit obiger preisselbeermarmelade.

apfelchutney, ohne rosinen!!!, an kurzgebratenen lammkotletts

geschmolzener raclette mit kurz angewärmten frischen arktischen krabben, also das zeug was es in schweden und norwegen wohl auch dänemark hat

vollkornknäcke mit nutella und sauerkirschenmarmelade

frisch gebratene gänseleber mit ebenfalls gebratenen apfelstücken und zwiebelringen und einem ordentlichen tässchen sauternes

mit viel ingwer gehäusefreien ganzen äpfeln und geschälten mandeln gefüllte ganz gebratene gans, gibt es am samstag abend mit ner halben kartoffel, n büschen rotkohl und ner buddl wein vom feinsten per nase.

so, jetzt geht es mir wieder besser! musste einfach sein!

ach ja, panhas ist auch nicht mein ding, trotz metzgersohn und westwestfale, aber kross gebratene blutwurstscheibchen mit himmel und erde, ich sach euch....

chipp, 109 kilo, noch


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Was bedeutet eigentlich chutney ?


----------



## arno (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Moin!
Chip, da hast Du aber auch ein paar fürchterliche , eventuell auch gute Sachen zusammen gestellt!
Nutella und Marmelade, tsts!
Aber wie gesagt, wenns schmeckt!

Jo, was ist Chutney?


----------



## gdno (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

ein chutney kann man am besten umschreiben mit den worten"pikant gewürzte marmelade"
meistens werden hierfür verschiedenste früchte mit chili und anderen gewürzen soweit verkocht bis nur noch kleine stückchen vorhanden sind.das bekannteste ist wohl das mango-chutney.ich nehme hierfür eine sehr reife mango und eine harte,die schneide ich in ca. 1mal 1 cm große stücke und verkoche die sache mit wenig wasser,einer frischen chili ohne kerne und etwas salz und pfeffer.am schluss noch den saft einer halben limette dazu.sowas schmeckt auch prima zu fisch wenn man ihn entsprchend zubereitet.


----------



## arno (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Aha!
Es gab gerade Tunfischsteaks mit Kartoffelbrei und Sauerkraut.
Die Steaks wurden nur gesalzen und gepfeffert.


----------



## Timmy (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Ein Chutney ist ursprünglich eine würzige süß-saure Soße der indischen Küche. Die Soße hat eine musige Konsistenz, enthält aber auch ganze Frucht- oder Gemüsestücke. Mittlerweile heißt aber vieles, was nur im Entferntesten der Kosistenz gleicht auch Chutney. Ist halt schwer in Mode.


Editu warst schneller gdno 
Dein Öl wirst Du nächste Woche bekommen, warte noch auf ein entsprechendes Gefäß!


----------



## arno (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Das ist dann bestimmt Altöl oder?


----------



## gdno (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

klar doch der timmy und ich kochen nur mit so richtig verbrauchtem altöl.meistens nehmen wir öl das mindestens 4 wochen in der frittenbude um die ecke im einsatz war,von dort vom fahrer eines umgebauten diesel abgeholt wurde und von diesem irrtümlich als motoröl verwendet wurde.danach muss das ganze mit 12 jahre altem verharztem wd-40 getriebeöl im verhältnis 3/7,8124574 gemischt werden.als besondere verfeinerung des ganzen muss das zeug noch in einem verrottenden russischen atomuboot,dessen reaktor nicht mehr ganz so doll abgeschirmt ist,viermal um die welt geschippert werden.
meine quelle ist mit dem untergang der kursk leider versiegt und deswegen ist der timmy so lieb mich damit zu versorgen.
ist ne echte rarität son öl und wer einmal was gegessen hat das mit diesem öl zubereitet wurde will nichts anneres mehr.

natürlich geht es in wahrheit um ein sehr hochwertiges italienisches olivenöl welches ich gerne mal probieren möchte bevor ich mir das literweise bestelle,und da der timmy was davon hat schickt er mir ne kleine probe(hurra).dafür bin ich ihm übrigens sehr dankbar und freue mich schon riesig darauf.



was die kreationen von chippog angeht muss ich sagen das ich die meisten davon kenne und auch als durchaus lecker empfinde
blauschimmelkäse mit verschiedenen früchten zum beispiel ist sehr lecker oder quitten und preisselbeeren zum wild sind auchn hit,und leber mit zwiebel und apfel ist sogar klassisch wenn man dafür kalbsleber nimmt nennt sich das dann "berliner art"


herzlichen glückwunsch und#r #r zu deinem erfolgreichen kampf gegen den boddie-maasss-innddexx(wir wiegen jetzt in etwa das gleiche)ich hätt auch gern son ne disziplin,aber ich esse einfach viel zu gerne#c 



gruß euern gdno


----------



## gdno (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

als beispiel für sowas mit blauschimmel:
frische ananas und ein pfirsich mit roquefort pürieren und das ganze mit etwas orangen und zitronensaft abschmecken,das ganze dann mit hilfe eines dressiersacks auf kleine salzige cracker auftragen.das ist einfach nur geil. 
man kann auch nen gorgonzola nehmen aber dann den pikanten.


wie steht ihr einxlich zu schimmelkäse oder käse im allgemeinen??

also ich bin da ein echter fan und gehe nach der devise je würziger und aromatischer desto besser.ein camembert musss bei mir schon drei wochen abgelaufen sein damit er richtig schmeckt und ein guter esrom oder was feines mit rotschmier ist auch was ganz dolles.zur zeit bin ich auf nem ziegenkäsetrip,und da bei verschiedenen camembertartigen sorten angelangt.schmecken oft ein wenig so wies im streichelzoo riecht(also nach ziege halt) aber ich kann mich da durchaus für begeistern.vor kurzem habe ich mir aus holland einen overjaarigen gouda mitgebracht,der war härter als der älteste parmesan aber saulecker.


gruß euern gdno


----------



## friggler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Hallo gdno
Hast du schon ein "amtliches Ergebnis" so dass man gratulieren darf?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## gdno (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

nein leider erst am dienstag


----------



## friggler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen!!!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## arno (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Moin!
Blauschimmel, Rotschimmel, ist eigendlich immer im Haus!
Parmesan, den echten , auch!


----------



## Dani_CH (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Nehm statt Parmesan- gern die "Schweizer-Variante" davon- den SBRINZ. Wer ihn noch nicht kennt- unbedingt mal antesten- ich liebe diesen Käse.


----------



## Dieter1952 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

_Also Käsefreunde gibt mir mal einen Tip. Da ich diesen guten Käse zu Hause allein essen muß, bleibt immer etwas über. Roquefort, Parmesan und Ziegenkäse einfrieren?_


----------



## gdno (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

parmesan ist eigentlich jahrelang haltbar,der wird nur irnxwann steinhart,am besten verpackst du den in pergamentpapier dann schimmelt er auch nicht 
ziegenkäse und roquefort einfrieren is nich,der geht dir beim auftauen kaputt so das du den nur noch zum kochen oder überbacken nehmen kannst.
käse der pur oder als brotbelag gegessen wird lässt sich generell schlecht einfrieren,der schmeckt dann zwar noch hat aber eine recht seltsame konsistenz.



gruß euern gdno


----------



## arno (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				Dani_CH schrieb:
			
		

> Nehm statt Parmesan- gern die "Schweizer-Variante" davon- den SBRINZ. Wer ihn noch nicht kennt- unbedingt mal antesten- ich liebe diesen Käse.




Mal schauen, ob ich den hier bekomme!


----------



## gdno (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

ich hab da mal ne frage an unsere profis hier!!
und zwar geht seit einigen tagen bei uns in der küche die diskussion was der unterschied zwischen beignets und krapfen ist.
wir haben da bislang einige theorien entwickelt aber noch nirgends eine konkret verlässliche bestätigung erhalten können.

1. es gibt keinen unterschied,beignet ist ein franz.wort für krapfen
2. beignets sind oval und krapfen rund(meint mein küchenchef)
3. beignets sind aus ausbackteig und krapfen aus brandteig(meine theorie)
4. beignets sind gefüllt und krapfen bestehen nur aus teig

wie gesagt wir können uns da nicht einigen
es wär klasse wenn einer der werten mitdiskutierer hier eine antwort wüsste

edit:hat sich bereits erledigt,theorie nr 1 ist laut pauli die richtige aber selbst dort nicht 100%ig sicher

gruß euern gdno


----------



## gdno (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

soo ihr lieben profis und alle die gern genießen

ab heute isset offiziell
!!!!!!ich bin kein lehrling mehr!!!!!!
ich habe meine prüfung mit einem endergebnis bei 82 von max. 100 punkten abgelegt.
ich denke das ist gar nicht mal schlecht wenn man bedenkt das ca 90% all der jenigen die die prüfung schaffen(und das sind nun wahrlich nicht viele)das gerade mal so mit 50-60 punkten schaffen.

wie habt ihr denn so eure prüfungen abgelegt? auch alle die was anners gelernt haben können ja mal was zu schreiben.




gruß euern gdno


----------



## friggler (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Hallo gdno |schild-g #r

MEINEN HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dani_CH (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Hi gdno,

Der erste Schritt ins Berufsleben ist somit getan. Ich gratuliere Dir herzlich zum schönen Prüfungserfolg und wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Zufriedenheit und Freude in Deinem schönen Beruf.

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## arno (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Na Glückwunsch gdno!
Dann hast Du wohl , kann man sagen mit einer Zwei bestanden!

Das hab ich damals auch in meiner praktischen Prüfung zum Maschienenschlosser.
Leider bin ich in der Theorie nicht ganz so gut gewesen, es gab da nur ne Vier!
Das lag aber nicht an mir sondern eindeutig am Lehrpersonal.
Die sagten damals zu uns:
Dies braucht ihr nicht und das und das auch nicht!
Und dann kam die Prüfung und ich brauchte dies und das und das auch!
Ich hab mich natürlich Herzlichst bedankt !
Den einen Berufsschuhllehrer hab ich dann zum Abschluss, das schöne Wort: Arsc......... ins Gesicht gesagt!
Worauf er meinte as gibt nen Nachspiel!
Aber vor die Tür wollte er auch nicht mit mir gehen, also doch kein Nachspiel! Schade eigendlich!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen prüfung

Ich als Energieelektroniker hab mit praktisch 2+ (3 Punkte anner 1 vorbei #q )
Und in der theorie mit ner 3 + (ebenfalls recht knapp) bestanden .

Naja als gesamtnote wars trotzdem ne 2 und das gab gleich ne Lohngruppe mehr |supergri . War zweitbester aus unserer Klasse , wurde aber trotzdem (imgegensatz zu einigen um einiges Schlechteren) nur für n halbes jahr übernommen .
Ob das daran lag das mich mein Ausbilder nicht abkonnte ;+ 


Mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema dem kochen .
Ich koche so etwa alle 1 oder 2 Wochen mal n leckeres Asiatisches Menü für mich und meine Eltern .

gestern gabs :

Ne Dashi Brühe mit Mie Nudeln (Vorsuppe)

Schweinefilet auf Ananasscheiben 
und Frittierte Auberginen  
(Als beilage dazu Curry Reis)

Und als Nachtisch Mango , Ananas und Honigmelone auf Eis .
(Zu sowas gibts meistens noch ne Vanille Kokos sauce , aber diesmal ist mir die Kokusmilch ausgegangen)


----------



## chippog (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

auch aus schweden herzlichen glückwunsch, gdno und viele jahre spass am kochen!! chippog


----------



## arno (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Mensch ist hier ruhig!
Habe mal Grünkohl mit Kitney Bohnen gegessen!
Hab zuerst komisch geschaut, schmeckte aber auch gut!


oder 

man nehme ein halbes Pfund Gehacktes, halb und halb.
Schmore das im Topf bis es gar ist.
Dann nimmt man ca. 0,2 Liter Sojasoße und gießt das hinein.
dann gibt man einen Becher sahen oder Schmant dazu.
salz und Pfeffer.
Umrühren fertig.
Dazu gibts Chinakohl der Länge nach in vier teilen also so wie man einen Apfel aufschneidet.
Einfach in salzwasser kochen.
Abtropfen und auf teller legen, darüber die Soße und guten Appetit!


----------



## Hummer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche zur bestandenen Prüfung, gdno! :m

Nu mußt Du aber schnell Dein Profil ändern, von wegen 3. Lj und so :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## gdno (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

ertmal herzlichen dank für all die glückwünsche.
wenn ich könnte würde ich euch alle zum essen einladen,naja vielleicht wirds ja irnxwann mal was



gruß euern gdno


----------



## Timmy (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				gdno schrieb:
			
		

> ertmal herzlichen dank für all die glückwünsche.
> wenn ich könnte würde ich euch alle zum essen einladen,naja vielleicht wirds ja irnxwann mal was
> 
> 
> ...



alle????|supergri 
na schaun wir mal! Alles Gute Björn!#h


----------



## Acipenser (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				gdno schrieb:
			
		

> mein warenkorb bestand aus folgenden bestandteilen:
> *3 ganze hähnchen*
> *1500gr kartoffeln(mehlig)*
> *1000gr wirsing*
> ...


@gdno: auch von mir etwas zeitlich verzögert meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und zu dem wirklich hervorragenden Ergebnis. Sehe ich die obigen Zutaten (Kartoffeln, Äpfel, Birnen), fällt mir sofort Himmel und Erde ein, anstelle der gebraternen Blutwurst gebratenen Saibling.

Habe auf der Suche nach Grünkohl diese Diskussionsrunde gefunden und mich durch alle 15 Seiten gearbeitet, dabei 2 riesen Portionen Grühnkol mit Speck und Mettwürstchen verspachtelt.

Ich wollte ja eigentlich nur eine Anregung: Grünkohl in Kombination mit Fisch. Da fällt mir spontan nichts gescheites ein, habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Ich liebe Grünkohl, ist ein feines Gemüse, mache ich immer mit Entenschmalz und Zwiebelchen, dazu was kräftiges wie eben Geräuchertes oder auch mal eine Gänsekeule.

Habt Ihr eine Anregung für mich? Am liebsten mit Meeresfisch; vorstellen könnte ich mir Rochen, aber was noch? Bin echt gespannt.

Merci vorab und Mahlzeit

Acipenser


----------



## gdno (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

hallo acipenser

also wir nehmen grünkohl des öfteren als beilage zu fisch,also nicht als klassischen eintopf
dazu einfach zwiebelwürfel und etwas speck andünsten und den geputzten und geschnittenen grünkohl hinzugeben und fertiggaren
zum schluss noch reichlich fein geschnittenen poree und nen löffel creme fraiche dazugeben.
das ganze dann mit ner geriebenen kartoffel binden und mit viel schwarzem pfeffer abschmecken.
als beilage passt hervorragenderweise reis
das kannst du einxlich zu jedem gebratenen fischfilet geben.
da grünkohl aber nunmal einen kräftigen eigengeschmack hat solltest du auch fisch nehemen der ebenfalls nen markanten eigengeschmack hat sonst schmeckst du nur grünkohl und nix mehr vom fisch.
hervorragend sind zander und forelle,aber uch dorsch und seeteufel eignen sich bestens.

gruß euern gdno


----------



## Acipenser (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				gdno schrieb:
			
		

> hallo acipenser
> als beilage passt hervorragenderweise reis
> das kannst du einxlich zu jedem gebratenen fischfilet geben.
> da grünkohl aber nunmal einen kräftigen eigengeschmack hat solltest du auch fisch nehemen der ebenfalls nen markanten eigengeschmack hat sonst schmeckst du nur grünkohl und nix mehr vom fisch.
> ...



Herzlichen Dank für Deine Info, gndo. Wie schauts mit geräuchertem Fisch aus? Geräuchertes passt ja doch sehr gut zum Grünkohl.

Etwas irritiert hat mich der Reis zum Grünkohl. Ich bin da etwas konservativ und nehme bisher Kartoffeln dazu, muss ich mal mit Reis ausprobieren. Eher Naturreis oder Wildreis oder ein Mix von beiden?

Beim Fisch fällt mir Plattfisch ein, Waller und Acipenser Sturio bzw. dessen Varianten. Beißt sich der Aal geschmacklich?

Den Seeteufel sehe ich eher in einem leckeren Sahnesößchen mit Krebsbutter oder gewiegtem Estragon und hausgemachten Nüdelchen (broide Nudla, wie man hier so schön sagt).

Schöne Grüße aus dem kalten Süden

Acipenser


----------



## gdno (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

reis passt irklich hervorragend,ich nehem meistens parboild oder basmati
aal waller und stör dürften auch gut gehen zumal sie ja einen recht markannten eigengeschmack besitzen,von plattfischen würde ich abraten da diese einen recht feinen geschmack haben der gegen den kräftigen grünkohl leider verliert
geräucherter fisch sollte einxlich auch gut funktionieren
seeteufelfilets kann man auch wunderbar zu medaillons schneiden und in schwarzwälder schinken einwickeln,dann kurz braten,das psst geradezu grandios zum grünkohl
dein vorschlag mit der krebsbutter klingt aber auch seeeehr verlockend


gruß euern gdno


----------



## Acipenser (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*



			
				gdno schrieb:
			
		

> von plattfischen würde ich abraten da diese einen recht feinen geschmack haben der gegen den kräftigen grünkohl leider verliert



Scholle Finkenwerder mit viel Speck und Zwiebelbratkartoffeln, da semmelt die arme Scholle doch eigentlich auch ab gegen den kräftigen Speck.  Aber anderes Thema. Ich besorge mir zum nächsten Grünkohl einfach mal Seelachs, der ist kräftiger und kerniger als Dorsch... und Basmati hab ich immer im Haus.

Was ich mir heute mal überlegt habe:

ich habe noch etwas Kürbismus in der Truhe und frage mich, ob ich den einfach nur als Beilage demnächst verbrauche oder mal wieder etwas ausprobiere. Bin mir aber noch nicht schlüssig:

1. Variante: Cremesuppe, aber mir fällt keine vernünftige Fischeinlage dazu ein (Hechtschaumklößchen?)
2. Variante: Fischfilet in Kürbiskruste: Filet leicht salzen, mit etwas frisch geriebenem Ingwer bestreuen, Kürbismus mit 1 Eigelb vermischen und dann?? Dann verläßt es mich. Ringsum wie eine Panade kriegt man nicht unfallfrei in die Pfanne. Mit dem Mus bedecken, im Ofen garen und zum Schluß gratinieren/überkrusten? (und vor dem servieren noch ein paar Scheibchen schwarze Trüffel auflegen? (Gibts für uns Normalverdiener auch aus der Dose, fand ich qualitativ nicht übel))

Hast Du andere Vorschläge?

Gruß

Acipenser


----------



## gdno (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

kürbis ist ne leckere angelegenheit
cremesuppe geht hervorragend vor allem mit nem hauch ingwer und etwas orangen oder limettenabrieb
als einlage würde ich einfach gebratene fischstükchen nehmen aber auch klößchen von hecht,brassen,forelle oder lachs dürften ganz gut passen

für eine gut zu verarbeitende kruste einfach das kübismus mit eigelb,flüssiger butter und weisbrot ohne rinde(fein zerrieben) vermengen bis es eine gut formbare masse ergibt,diese lässt sich dan auch hervorragend in der pfanne anbraten,oder im ofen gratinieren
besser funktionierts aber mit fein gewürfeltem,kurz blanchierten kürbis(auch andere gemüse gehen gut)
zu der kombination von trüffel und kürbis kann ich dir leider ncihts sagen da ich nicht unbedingt ein fan von trüffel bin(kann auch dran liegen das ich noch keine qualitativ guten probiert habe)

oder ganz ausgefallen:
du machst ein souflee mit dem kürbismus und einer fischfarce
ein genaues rezept müsste ich aber erst längerfristig erarbeiten ich kann dir aber mal einen vorschlag aus dem stehgreif geben für dessen gelingen ich allerdings keine garantie übernehemen kann,die genaue rezeptur müsstest du dann durch probieren herausfinden.
hier mein vorschlag:
100gr fischfilet in einer küchenmaschiene mit zwei eiswürfeln und ca.25gr weisbrot ohne rinde(mis de pain) fein zerkleinern,das ganze dann durch ein sieb streichen und fertig ist die farce.
die farce dann mit 100gr von dem kürbismus und 50gr stärke vermengen.dazu dann sechs eigelbe und gewürze und kräuter(zb.dill,estragon,piment,ingwer,salz und pfeffer).unter die masse dann sechs steifgeschlagene eiklar ziehen(ganz behutsam) und die masse dann in kleine gebutterte förmchen(zur not tuns auch kaffeetassen)randvoll abfüllen.
die förmchen in eine feuerfeste schale stellen und diese mit heißem wasser auffüllen,bis ungefähr einen finger breit unter den rand der tassen.
das ganze dann bei 160 grad umluft für ne halbe stunde in den vorgeheitzten backofen,auf keien fall eher aufmachen da die soufflees sonst zusammenfallen!!! und auch nicht mehr aufgehen.die soufflees dann aus den förmchen lösen und anrichten(braune seite nach oben)und eine entsprechende soße drumherumziehen,das ganze zügig servieren da die soufflees sonst zu sehr einfallen.
als soße würde ein weisweinschaum oder eine kräuterrahmsoße gut passen.

wie gesagt dieses rezept ist spontan entstanden und ich kann für nix garantieren,zumal soufflees für die meisten köche die absolute herrausforderung darstellen und es gehört viel geschick und mut dazu diese vernünftig auf den tisch zu bringen.

eiene weitere alternative wären herzhafte kürbis-quark-muffins wozu mir allerdings gerade keine rezeptur einfällt,ich werde aber versuchen in den nächsten tagen eine nachzureichen.diese muffins könnte ich mir prima als beilage zu fisch,schweinefilet oder geflügel mit herzhaften und kräftigen soßen vorstellen.

solltest du noch fragen haben melde dich einfach,oder schreibs hier rein



gruß euern gdno


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@Peter 
Zu Grünkohl rate ich dir mal Bauernseufzer
zu probieren. Die kriegste an euren Urlaubsorten in jeder Metzgerei  Musst aber  explizit nach "Bauernseifzer" verlangen --> #6


----------



## Acipenser (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Hai Franzl,

Grünkohl ist bei mir ein Winteressen, ich hoffe, dass es im Mai in Nittenau warm genug ist, dass wir auf leichte Kost umsteigen können, wie z.B. gegrillten Waller. Aber den Bauerseifzer merke ich mir, den müssen wir dort unbedingt mal probieren, klingt klasse. Da brauche ich bei mir in der Karlsruher Ecke wohl kaum nachzufragen.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@Peter
.... hmm 
das machen wir so:
Wenn ich das nächste mal in Bayern bin, dann bring ich Bauernseufzer mit nach Baden. Dann können wir ja mal am Abend einen trinken gehen und die "Wurstübergabe" zelebrieren  
Was hältst davon ?


----------



## Acipenser (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

Danke gdno für Deine Tips, brauchst das genaue Rezept für das Soufflee nicht explizit für mich zu erarbeiten. Das mit den abgeriebenen Limetten finde ich spannend, das gibt den letzten Pfiff ans Essen.

Ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt einfach nur einen reinen Kürbisflan zu machen, kann ich ja zum gebratenen Fisch reichen.

Aber Du hast mich wieder auf eine Idee gebracht: das Soufflee nicht in kleinen Förmchen, sondern eine große Form nehmen und wie bei einer Eisbombe zwei Schichten machen, aussen Kürbis, innen Fisch. Kritisch könnte dabei allerdings sein, dass die beiden Massen unterschiedlich aufgehen. Oder was meinst Du? Das müßte aber spektakulär aussehen (wenn man nicht gerade Lachs für die Fischfarce nimmt).

Schwarzen Trüffel habe ich einige Male genossen, war aber immer nur gut, wenn er zuletzt vor dem Servieren aufgelegt wird. Mitgekocht verliert er nur. Der Dosentrüffel ist eine preiswerte Alternative, der natürlich nicht an den frischen heranreicht, aber manchmal reicht das ja aus. Ich selbst verwende auch keine frischen Trüffel in meiner Küche, ist mir derzeit zu teuer und was soll ich mit einem ganzen Trüffel im 1-Mann-Haushalt? Aber ich denke zu gerne an ein Selleriesüppchen mit aufgelegten Trüffelscheiben im Hirschen in Sulzburg zurück oder an Paglia e Fieno mit Käsesahnesauce und Trüffeln. Hmmm Schmatz.

Aber zurück zum Kürbis: mit Ei und Mehl binden und kleine Pfannküchlein daraus machen (5-7 cm Durchmesser)? Passt ja auch universell zu gebratenem Fisch oder mediteranem Fischragout.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Acipenser (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@Franzl
super gerne, bist mir immer willkommen, wir können ja auch mal an den Rhein gehen und schauen, ob da eine verlockende Stelle dabei wäre für Dich. Ist allerdings längst nicht so idyllisch wie bei Euch im Bayrischen. Aber Wasser und Fisch.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@ Peter 
gehen wir lieber Bier trinken, das ist sinnvoller als am Rhein zu angeln 


P.S. wenn´s hier schon ums Essen geht:
warst du schonmal da: http://www.alte-schmiede-durlach.de/ ?
Möcht ich evtl. irgendwann mal hin


----------



## Acipenser (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@Franzl
ne, war ich noch nicht drin, sieht ja nett aus und die Karte sieht auch lecker aus. Wann bist Du mal wieder in der Heimat?

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

wenns klappt, dann dieses Wochenende !!


----------



## Acipenser (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

ich bin am 3.3. bei Karsten/Conny/Markus, ab 8.3. auf der Cebit für 1 Woche

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Acipenser (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Diskussionsrunde für Profi- und Hobbyköche*

@gdno
Dorschleber ist ja eine echte Delikatesse. Wie schauts mit der Leber anderer Fische aus? Hast Du dazu schon mal etwas gelesen/gehört/versucht? Gerade wenn ich einen größeren Fisch habe, wie z.B. den Waller, sollte da ja auch eine größere Leber vorhanden sein, die lohnenstwerter ist als von einem Portionsdörschli.


----------

